# Pokemans Black 2 and White 2



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2012)

so it looks like they announced pokemon black 2 and pokemon white 2 on that weird japanese pokemon TV show today.
http://pokebeach.com/2012/02/pokemon-black-2-pokemon-white-2-announced-on-pokemon-smash

whats weird though is that they are making it for the DS and not the 3DS... you only get "special features" on the DSi and 3DS. so it will probably look and play exactly like black and white but will have additional features and pokemans. this essentially means that instead of giving us one special edition, as they did with other versions of the pokemon franchise, they are giving us two to suck out even more money out of our pockets. which is actually a pretty smart move since "pokemon grey edition" would have sounded very lame.

so what do you guys think about this? excited about a new version of these games or were you hoping for more?
personally im pretty disappointed. i really wished they were going to go a step further with the franchise but they only continue to milk it the same way they did before. im not sad that i sold my DS, lets put it that way.


----------



## Truxi (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm disappointed because it doesn't _feel_ like it'll be a full game: it's as though we're paying the full price for what's going to end up being DLC or an extra PokÃ©mon pack. Although I'll probably end up buying it, playing it and enjoying it anyway. I just hope it isn't exactly the same as _Black and White_.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing what changes they make from the originals. Hopefully they'll improve online play.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what changes they make from the originals. Hopefully they'll improve online play.



did online play suck? i only played like three matches and stopped doing that because i always got pummeled by asian kids


----------



## Truxi (Feb 25, 2012)

I got stuck with the online play, because you could only register once per game copy. So I ended up with a corrupted game at one point and couldn't ever use the Dreamworld again because I had to start a new file. That was annoying.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 25, 2012)

All we really know is the title. For all we know, this might actually be a true sequel. As in a direct continuation of the arc from Black and White.

In before, "omg y u no continue red&blue/Gold&silver/Ruby&Sapphire/Diamond&Pearl 's arc because those were my favourite!".

And as for online play...Blegh. Reminded me too much of MvC2. (eg everyone spamming the same "top tier" PokÃ©mon with absolutely no diversity at all. I dunno about you, but I'd rather see everyone playing with their favourites and not their "legit" team of shiny starters&legendaries.)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> did online play suck? i only played like three matches and stopped doing that because i always got pummeled by asian kids


It didn't _suck,_ but there were way too many restrictions and there wasn't any penalty for disconnecting during rated matches.



Digitalpotato said:


> And as for online play...Blegh. Reminded me too much of MvC2. (eg everyone spamming the same "top tier" PokÃ©mon with absolutely no diversity at all. I dunno about you, but I'd rather see everyone playing with their favourites and not their "legit" team of shiny starters&legendaries.)


http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/114575-You-know-you-re-fighting-a-scrub-when


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> It didn't _suck,_ but there were way too many restrictions and there wasn't any penalty for disconnecting during rated matches.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/114575-You-know-you-re-fighting-a-scrub-when



oh yeah, the restrictions did suck... they should have added a mode in which you can play with ALL pokemon. i mean, whats the point in catching all of those super rare and awesome pokemon when i cant even use them against other players? >__>
for example, every player was bound by the story to catch either reshiram or zekrom. so why not let them use these two? it just makes no sense.


----------



## BRN (Feb 25, 2012)

one

two

three

QED


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> three



I have no idea what any of that means


----------



## Teal (Feb 25, 2012)

I want the Pokemon that looks like a Kyurem/Reshiram mix.


----------



## BRN (Feb 25, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I have no idea what any of that means



 Throughout the Black and White games, residents of Unova (the game's region) refer to a civil war in Unova - where each side of the division was captained by two individual 'champions', each of whom controlled one of Zekrom and Reshiram.

Zekrom and Reshiram were created when <something, probably Kyurem; or a greater Legendary> split into them both. 

Since the new Reshiram and Zekrom look like hybrids of Kyurem and themselves, I'm willing to bet that Black and White 2 take place chronologically before Black and White 1, at the time of the first conflict.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> Throughout the Black and White games, residents of Unova (the game's region) refer to a civil war in Unova - where each side of the division was captained by two individual 'champions', each of whom controlled one of Zekrom and Reshiram.
> 
> Zekrom and Reshiram were created when <something, probably Kyurem; or a greater Legendary> split into them both.
> 
> Since the new Reshiram and Zekrom look like hybrids of Kyurem and themselves, I'm willing to bet that Black and White 2 take place chronologically before Black and White 1, at the time of the first conflict.



the way i understood it was that reshiram and zekrom used to be one being and not two seperate beings that both got split. because then both zekrom and reshiram would be half a pokemon and kyurem is the result of the combination of reshirams and zekroms other halves.
so my guess is that while reshiram and zekrom are halves of a single pokemon they could each form a new pokemon by fusing with another pokemon, in this case kyurem. just like slowpoke and shellder form slowbro.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 25, 2012)

CHANGE

THE 

ADVENTURE

PLOT

no one is going to buy an 8 badge-fight against an evil gang story for the 7th fucking time
That's the only real factor preventing me from buying this
If it's a special edition version this is the perfect chance to use predeveloped acquaintance to make the region more exploratory and much less linear due to badge placement

I will buy it if it's a really unique game then never purchase another pokemans again


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2012)

I always thought of Kyurem as the remains of the original dragon that Reshiram and Zekrom separated from. Like Shedinja.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> one
> 
> two



And THIS... is what has me excited, I hope these forms manage to improve on Kyurem, who is rather hard to fit in a team that isn't Hail right now. The white one looks pretty cool, just like Reshiram.

EDIT: 
Man, I hope the white one isn't Ice/Fire, that'd be absolutely terrible.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I always thought of Kyurem as the remains of the original dragon that Reshiram and Zekrom separated from. Like Shedinja.



not really. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Tao_trio
they are all three part of the tao trio but according to that article reshiram and zekrom are the result of a single dragon splitting apart while kyurem came to the planet in a meteor made of ice and eats people


----------



## DW_ (Feb 25, 2012)

lolpokemon.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I won't be buying any more Pokemon games.

They were pushing it with Black and White, but now they're forced to go into a numbering system just to make money. Pretty damn sad.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 25, 2012)

No Pokemon Gray? ;A;


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know why they bothered to remake Gold and Silver instead of Sapphire and Ruby.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> not really. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Tao_trio
> they are all three part of the tao trio but according to that article reshiram and zekrom are the result of a single dragon splitting apart while kyurem came to the planet in a meteor made of ice and eats people


I always took its origin story with a grain of salt... I like my idea better!


----------



## Zydala (Feb 26, 2012)

I do really hope it's a sequel sequel and not a repackage... continuing N's story would be hella sweet!


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> not really. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Tao_trio
> they are all three part of the tao trio but according to that article reshiram and zekrom are the result of a single dragon splitting apart while kyurem came to the planet in a meteor made of ice and eats people



Then we are left with a big gap that should be filled by the 'original' combined Reshi-krom 'mon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> Then we are left with a big gap that should be filled by the 'original' combined Reshi-krom 'mon.



its all just speculation at this point, anyway^^ im just amazed that we seem to have something like an actual storyline in a pokemon game!  i remember when they were just about a random kid who wanted to be the champ. now we have a random kid who wants to become champ who is involved in a story about DRAGONS! 

the new mascot pokemon are going to be called black-kyurem and white-kyurem respectively by the way. originality at its finest.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope they make it so that we can make our character half black and half white and half girl and half boy and half short and half tall and half skinny and half fat and half smart and half dumb and half of this and half of that.


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2012)

AlexInsane said:


> I hope they make it so that we can make our character half black and half white and half girl and half boy and half short and half tall and half skinny and half fat and half smart and half dumb and half of this and half of that.



Pokemon isn't Skyrim, silly!


----------



## Xenke (Feb 26, 2012)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't know why they bothered to remake Gold and Silver instead of Sapphire and Ruby.



Compatibility.
Age.
Gold was better.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 26, 2012)

This sounds like a bit of a sell out to me, just so they can get a few more pounds for a re-hashed version of the last game. I think I'll stick to my Gameboy colour and Pokemon Silver thank you.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 26, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> CHANGE
> 
> THE
> 
> ...



You didn't pay attention to Black and White's plot, were you?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2012)

If this is being billed as a "sequel" to BW, I'd say chances are 50-50 that they do mean a real sequel, and not an updated 'third version' a la Yellow/Crystal/Emerald/Platinum.

Kyurem's new forms are . . . interesting, to say the least.  Kyurem's base form, I just cannot warm up to the thing (no pun intended).  They also get top billing on the poster for the 15th Pokemon Movie, which also includes the official reveal of Keldeo front and center, and if you look closely at the bottom, Meloetta too.


Oh, and apparently you can get a free Mewtwo by BW's Wi-Fi Mystery Gift through the end of today.  Go!


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 26, 2012)

Ugh, honestly I don't know if I'll buy this one. I've gotten at least one game from every group they've released so far, but I'm with Tides on this one, the basic plot is always the same. Not to mention the fact that they now add like 30 legendary PokÃ©mon in every season, which kinda irks me. I never actually finished White; I stopped playing after I beat N 'cause I didn't even want all those 'legendary' PokÃ©mon you can get post-story, but there isn't much else to do.

Also, I'll just leave this here...
http://4am.nerdcubed.co.uk/?p=360


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 26, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> You didn't pay attention to Black and White's plot, were you?



Ah, my mistake. 
Still, you see where I'm going though? There's two forms of antagonism, the internal fight to become the champion, and the external fight against some sort of gang
Needs some sort of change here, the usage of dual antagonism was awesome, but the fact that they didn't deviate it from the "Team blahbity blah" and Gym Badges/Champion once is disappointing

@pirokshi; I agree with some portions, but the part about changing the battle systems kinda goes against the integrity of the concept that succeeded originally. At that point it wouldn't be part of the series but an entirely new game with the same name (probably would have been a good idea seeing as they've made the same shit over and over but still). The key mechanics should remain, but the entire thought process of the game should develop some level of sentimentality for the player. Like something that makes you really cherish your Pokemon more than the sort of machines they've turned into, making the entire point of those gangs that much more pivotal. And i don't mean no pokeblocks or love n shit. Actual occurrences midgame that would actually make you really think about how much you value your pokemon as a companion.
Maybe they have tried that and failed to really drive the point home, but if they could make the game in a way where you just can't possibly disregard your pokemon and really develop an actual bond with them, that'd be great. Perhaps the level system is at fault here; this does go against my original statement, but...actually fuck my original statement. What the anime displayed in the first series was the usage of real life thought and logic, as well as downright cooperation to succeed and progress against any adversities. The games need that DESPERATELY. Screw my whole game mechanics shit, they need to make those pokemon more real to the user. 

So my point is here, i'm sort of ranting off a cliff and I'm probably just spouting the same ideas Piroshki's link was referring to.


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Ah, my mistake.
> Still, you see where I'm going though? There's two forms of antagonism, the internal fight to become the champion, and the external fight against some sort of gang
> Needs some sort of change here, the usage of dual antagonism was awesome, but the fact that they didn't deviate it from the "Team blahbity blah" and Gym Badges/Champion once is disappointing



Wouldn't you consider this new announcement to _be_ that change? Or at least to represent it. After all, we're going off speculation, but, this still looks like something very new to the series.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> Wouldn't you consider this new announcement to _be_ that change? Or at least to represent it. After all, we're going off speculation, but, this still looks like something very new to the series.


When they demonstrated the battle frontier, that seemed like a possibility. It wasn't.

When they demonstrated Team Plasma, I had doubts but it seemed possible. It wasn't.

Even with the whole new exciting ideas demonstrated in platinum, they still reintroduced the plot and made you wait for the advertised excitement to occur rather than anticipate the whole game, which btw was pretty much the same idea save a few new features


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> When they demonstrated the battle frontier, that seemed like a possibility. It wasn't.
> 
> When they demonstrated Team Plasma, I had doubts but it seemed possible. It wasn't.
> 
> Even with the whole new exciting ideas demonstrated in platinum, they still reintroduced the plot and made you wait for the advertised excitement to occur rather than anticipate the whole game, which btw was pretty much the same idea save a few new features



Platinum was Pearl and Diamond with extra features. But BW2 is a sequel, apparently, rather than "pokemon gray". Is it really comparable?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> Platinum was Pearl and Diamond with extra features. But BW2 is a sequel, apparently, rather than "pokemon gray". Is it really comparable?



 Just think about it though, the entire game series is basically sequels but in raw form is pretty much the same thing with changes here and there

That's how it seems to me at least


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Just think about it though, the entire game series is basically sequels but in raw form is pretty much the same thing with changes here and there
> 
> That's how it seems to me at least



Oh, I totally agree with you, but I think that all of the previous generations have made a 'third game'; Red and Blue were fixed with Yellow; Silver and Gold were enhanced with Crystal... Diamond and Pearl got Platinum. But instead of a 'new colour' as it were, and rehashing the game, it seems they're actually releasing a bona-fide sequel. That's a huge change in my eyes.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you, but I think that all of the previous generations have made a 'third game'; Red and Blue were fixed with Yellow; Silver and Gold were enhanced with Crystal... Diamond and Pearl got Platinum. But instead of a 'new colour' as it were, and rehashing the game, it seems they're actually releasing a bona-fide sequel. That's a huge change in my eyes.



You forgot Ruby and Sapphire got Emerald. 

Also I dont really care because the games arent as appealing as they used to be back when the first 3 gens were made. :/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you, but I think that all of the previous generations have made a 'third game'; Red and Blue were fixed with Yellow; Silver and Gold were enhanced with Crystal... Diamond and Pearl got Platinum. But instead of a 'new colour' as it were, and rehashing the game, it seems they're actually releasing a bona-fide sequel. That's a huge *chance* in my eyes.


(ftfy)
Remember, we're only really speculating so we're talking about what it seems they would/should do, no promises that it won't completely fail.

But I agree that this adds a new level of promise, as long as the American version doesn't get a different name dub for some reason


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 26, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Ah, my mistake.
> Still, you see where I'm going though? There's two forms of antagonism, the internal fight to become the champion, and the external fight against some sort of gang
> Needs some sort of change here, the usage of dual antagonism was awesome, but the fact that they didn't deviate it from the "Team blahbity blah" and Gym Badges/Champion once is disappointing
> .



Ah, so that's what you mean. Like say, more Colosseum, which didn't have the challenge one, but nobody paid attention to it because it wasn't like R/S/E.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 26, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Ah, so that's what you mean. Like say, more Colosseum, which didn't have the challenge one, but nobody paid attention to it because it wasn't like R/S/E.



Colosseum was a great game, and wow I completely forgot it existed. That's the kind of thing I'd want to see more of from Nintendo: non-canon (or canon, if they can make it work,) games that might still use elements from the original series- because they weren't bad by any means, they were just repeated too many times- and that still have their own features that give them a more-or-less original feel. The only things I didn't like about that game were the limited exploration and the PokÃ©mon catching system. Only a predetermined amount of possessed PokÃ©mon owned by other trainers? Ugh.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2012)

Colosseum was awesome, yes.  Very much different than your mainstream Pokemon titles, and mostly in a good way.  (And it's the only Gen III game where you can snag all three Johto beasts in one go!)

Then there's XD, Colosseum's sequel, which has a much wider variety of Mons to snag (including the three Kanto birds).


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 27, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Colosseum was awesome, yes.  Very much different than your mainstream Pokemon titles, and mostly in a good way.  (And it's the only Gen III game where you can snag all three Johto beasts in one go!)
> 
> Then there's XD, Colosseum's sequel, which has a much wider variety of Mons to snag (including the three Kanto birds).



Did it?  That sounds nice; I don't think I've played the sequel.
Although, looking up images on Google, I recognize that kid. I think I might have started playing it, but I didn't finish. Or maybe I rented it or something. I'unno.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> Also, I'll just leave this here...
> http://4am.nerdcubed.co.uk/?p=360


I want to stab something. That guy wants to change literally everything I like about Pokemon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

Who in the fuck still plays pokemon?


Really FAF?

_REALLY?_


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I want to stab something. That guy wants to change literally everything I like about Pokemon.



But they're the same things we've liked about PokÃ©mon for... 16 games now? I don't agree with everything this guy wants to change, but I _am_ getting tired of playing the same game over and over again with improved pixels and a couple new items and features thrown in to keep people happy.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> Did it?  That sounds nice; I don't think I've played the sequel.
> Although, looking up images on Google, I recognize that kid. I think I might have started playing it, but I didn't finish. Or maybe I rented it or something. I'unno.


I haven't finished XD yet.  I did beat Greevil's two right-hand men (Ardos and Eldes), but those battles were pretty painful as both of them have full 6-Mon teams and multiple Shadows (Eldes has 4 out of 6!).  My Shadow Swellow's "Shadow Half" move proved to be very useful (despite the friendly-fire) here in softening up his Mons, but when he tossed out his 4th Shadow my team was already pretty battered so I went straight for a kill rather than trying to capture it.

And considering Eldes's top Mon was Lv.50, my team needs some more level grinding (Jolteon's my highest at Lv.50, but everyone else is only Lv.45) before I challenge their boss.  Rumor has it he's got a six-Shadow team on him.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> Pic









Pokemon is dead and gay.


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who in the fuck still plays pokemon?
> 
> 
> Really FAF?
> ...





Perverted Impact said:


> Pokemon is dead and gay.


 
Pokemon sales figures

your move


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

SIX said:


> Pokemon sales figures
> 
> your move





Perverted Impact said:


> Pokemon is dead and gay.



Lol famitsu

5,337,045 people enjoys this theme


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol famitsu



sales figures but ok


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

SIX said:


> sales figures but ok



That chart means nothing to me.


Gen 3 was pretty fucking shitty 

75% of Hoenn is water

weak pokemon

etc.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> weak pokemon


Kyogre.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> That chart means nothing to me.
> 
> 
> Gen 3 was pretty fucking shitty
> ...



Uh dude you do realise that most of the Pokemon maps are similar to the Japanese islands right? That is why there is alot of water around Hoenn.

Secondly you say Weak pokemon because you probably didnt find a good team you could use in the game.

Yeah you say Gen 3 is shitty but like thats your opinion man.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> That chart means nothing to me.
> 
> 
> Gen 3 was pretty fucking shitty
> ...



As much as I hate agreeing,

Yes gen 3 was the worst.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

Xenke said:


> As much as I hate agreeing,
> 
> Yes gen 3 was the worst.


Gen 1 was the worst. *Readies shield*


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Gen 1 was the worst. *Readies shield*



Do you actually have any good counterpoints as to why you think Gen 1 sucks or are you just talking out of your ass?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Do you actually have any good counterpoints as to why you think Gen 1 sucks or are you just talking out of your ass?


Unbearably slow, least variety (tell me you did not use Mewtwo), no online play, extremely glitchy, lacks modern conveniences like assigning key items to buttons, a limitless item bag, and an easy to navigate PC box. 

I'm not taking into consideration the timing of its release, that's all. Call it unfair but, mm, I'd rather pick up and play a newer gen than an older gen.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Unbearably slow, least variety (tell me you did not use Mewtwo), no online play, extremely glitchy, lacks modern conveniences like assigning key items to buttons, a limitless item bag, and an easy to navigate PC box.
> 
> I'm not taking into consideration the timing of its release, that's all.



Well if you take almost all of those things and look back and say "Wow the originals aren't that bad for the time it was made!" then you wouldn't have a problem with it but I assume you are the kinda guy that only appreciates games FPS and graphics instead of the actual game itself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Kyogre.


Was a Legendary.


Dragonfurry said:


> Uh dude you do realise that most of the Pokemon maps are similar to the Japanese islands right? That is why there is alot of water around Hoenn.


Yeah, And look at how much sinnoh has for water



Dragonfurry said:


> Secondly you say Weak pokemon because you probably didnt find a good team you could use in the game.


How can you make a good team when most of them are shit?



Dragonfurry said:


> Yeah you say Gen 3 is shitty but like thats your opinion man.


lol at the fact you are trying to justify Gen 3


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Was a Legendary.
> 
> Yeah, And look at how much sinnoh has for water
> 
> ...



Hmm I got a good team for you:

Gardevoir
Swampert
Pellipper
Aggron
Sableye
Linoone 

Pretty good team if you have the right moves on them and trained them pretty well.

Also I aint trying to justify Gen 3. I am showing you your counterpoints on Gen 3 arent as solid as you think.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well if you take almost all of those things and look back and say "Wow the originals aren't that bad for the time it was made!" then you wouldn't have a problem with it but I assume you are the kinda guy that only appreciates games FPS and graphics instead of the actual game itself.


Well. I AM the biggest FPS fan on this forum.


Perverted Impact said:


> Was a Legendary.


So? Only difference between a legendary and a regular Pokemon is that they can't make babies.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Also I aint trying to justify Gen 3. I am showing you your counterpoints on Gen 3 arent as solid as you think.


Yeah you are.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2012)

Gen 3 wasn't all bad.  I actually liked the Hoenn region.  And a Shadow Ball Absol ruled any time I got up against Psychics.


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2012)

Gen IV was _my_ best because it was my first venture into the Pokemon world since Gen I and it had a stack of things to do, post-plot. _My_ best.


----------



## Project_X (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'm late. Sure.
But I have to admit that if Nintendo is going to do like CAPCOM, they should also follow CAPCOM's example by lowering the price of the newer edition if the game is going to be largely the same. In fact, with the transition of Marvel vs CAPCOM 3 to Ultimate Marvel vs CAPCOM 3, they cut the price completely in half! Way to set the example in game spam, CAPCOM. :U


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

I only played Gens 3 (Emerald), 4 (Pearl, Diamond, Platinum)* and 5 (Black). I can honestly say I enjoyed gen 5 the most (better structured plot, the legendaries are more than vital to it, a good final encounter, a wide variety of critters I actually liked or thought worth using, Reshiram, the massive variety and the tweaks to the battle mechanics that provided a plethora of new strategies for new and old Pokemon alike).

*I... uh... got them through illegal methods, so I didn't have to waste a penny. No it wasn't through an emulator.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 27, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Do you actually have any good counterpoints as to why you think Gen 1 sucks or are you just talking out of your ass?



Game-breaking battle glitches, imbalances, rudimentary element system ( moves very unevenly distributed), limit of good team combinations (people only used the same 10 in battle - not that this has been improved much, but a little at least!)



> Well if you take almost all of those things and look back and say "Wow the originals aren't that bad for the time it was made!" then you wouldn't have a problem with it




Yeah you can say that with a lot of games/genres. But the fixes above were applied to FireRed/LeafGreen and the game became much more playable and accessible, and really just improved them in general. There's lots to criticize about the new updates to the game but I think most of them have just made them more appealing to bigger audiences. And there's changes that just needed to be made.

That's just my two cents anyway - I don't think Gen 1 was the worst but as the games have progressed I find myself not as interested in it.


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2012)

Gen I was definitely the worst of the series in pure analaytical terms, the Physic pokemon were a clear gamebreaker. But as a kid new to gaming who was playing it, it was definitely the best as an experience.

The "thirsty guard" and Snorlax were some of the best puzzles in gaming not by themselves, but because everyone who was playing Pokemon - which was everyone, at the time - was talking about them. The experience matters in my eyes just as much as the game mechanics.

The same might have been true of Gen II. I never actually got the chance to hit Gen II until HG/SS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> Colosseum was a great game, and wow I completely forgot it existed. That's the kind of thing I'd want to see more of from Nintendo: non-canon (or canon, if they can make it work,) games that might still use elements from the original series- because they weren't bad by any means, they were just repeated too many times- and that still have their own features that give them a more-or-less original feel. The only things I didn't like about that game were the limited exploration and the PokÃ©mon catching system. Only a predetermined amount of possessed PokÃ©mon owned by other trainers? Ugh.



Well, maybe Nintendo can let somone like Genius Sonority try to play with Pokemon development again. contrary to popular belief, Nintendo is the publisher, and that was Genius Sonority behind Coosseum and Gale of Darkness. Gale of Darkness did in fact have a bigger variety but it was still not what we were asking for. What people were asking for was something similar to a "Main-franchise" PokÃ©mon game.

...or more recently, PokÃ©mon Snap. Seriously, am I the only one who remembers how everyone's resonse to it was "wtf why isn't this like Red and Blue?" To be fair, I do think they could ahve done a PokÃ©mon Snap on the Wii and it would have worked better than on the N64. 



Dragonfurry said:


> Do you actually have any good counterpoints as to why you think Gen 1 sucks or are you just talking out of your ass?




The game was good for its time. However, it's...what's the word? Antiquated. 

The game was in development hell for years, and evidently GameFreak couldn't afford proper beta testing until around Gen III or so. And in Red and blue, it really really shows. (Though I don't know how they got Gen II out so well if they couldn't afford proper beta testing.) 
Balance was also terrible. Best wayt o beat Psychics? Either more psychics, a Jolteon with Pin Missile, or brute force. 

Doesn't mean that GameFreak hasn't acknowledged some of their design flaws and assessed them in sequels.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Gen 3 wasn't all bad.


Uh, yes it was.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, yes it was.


Not to me, it wasn't.  Yeah, I don't have many G3 faves (outside of the Treecko family and Absol.  You gotta admit, Sceptile looks pretty badass), nor many strong Mons on my team (no Meditites in Emerald) -- I still have yet to beat the 3rd of the Elite Four.  Getting closer each time, but Water+Ice is a hard type to take down without Fighting.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 12, 2012)

Confirmed to be a sequel, not a remake.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, yes it was.


i agree with this, it didn't even have lucario in it :v


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been waiting so long for this. New protagonists, new rival, new areas, new gyms!!







The protagonists have even wackier hair than Hilda and Hilbert!!



			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> The first images from CoroCoro have started to come. These images showcase the first screenshots of PokÃ©mon Black 2 & White 2 and provide a lot of information. First, the game is set in Unova and shows the new trainers and the rival. The game is set 2 years latr than in BW and features the map of Unova being partially frozen. The Unova PokÃ©dex has 300 PokÃ©mon within it. There are various new areas in Unova including Hiougi City, where you begin your journey. There are other areas which has a gym leader who focuses upon Poison; Homika, who is also said to be in the anime this June. Another gym leader is Shizui, the Water-type leader. The trainer with the spiky hair is the rival and there is a new researcher called Akuroma who researches PokÃ©mon Strength
> Hiougi City has a PokÃ©mon Centre and a Trainer School and areas where you can look upon the areas. There are shops, underwater tunnels with clear glass (mantines flowing overhead), building with blue and red statues all around Unova.
> That's all the information these scans provide.
> It has also been confirmed that Black Kyurem will know the move Freeze Shock and that White Kyurem knows the move Ice Burn.
> Within the new Unova PokÃ©dex, which contains a combination of old and new PokÃ©mon, Psyduck is #026, Riolu is #033 and Metagross is #254.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG IT'S YOUNG CHUN LI. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Xenke said:


> OMG IT'S YOUNG CHUN LI. :V


It's Sailor Moon and Princess Leia's lesbian love child!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn it! I have just gotten addicted to Final Fantasy Tactics Advance II and now I have to go back and play a Pokemon game before its sequel comes out and I'll be even more hopelessly behind.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 12, 2012)

bahahaha dat hair

the premise sounds interesting! glad to know it's a real sequel!

...I'm getting weird vibes from the new professor. :c


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2012)

It actually *IS* a genuine sequel, not an enhanced version of the same?  

I wonder if you can get a Zorua without the need for an event....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> It actually *IS* a genuine sequel, not an enhanced version of the same?


Well it's kinda both...


DarrylWolf said:


> Damn it! I have just gotten addicted to Final Fantasy Tactics Advance II and now I have to go back and play a Pokemon game before its sequel comes out and I'll be even more hopelessly behind.


Well it's probably not gonna be localized for a while, so you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 12, 2012)

Pokemon is just running out of colors :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2012)

For some reason, the new designs have made me revaluate Black and White Kyurem's designs, now they feel really stupid; I know Kyurem is supposed to be an abomination in every sense of the word, but it looks a lot more overworked than it used to. What's with fanchises' designs getting messier as time passes?

Still, Kyurem keeps his Dragon/Ice typing in both formes. All I've got to say is I'm glad White Kyurem didn't get Ice/Fire, because that woul've been disastrous. Here's hoping Gamefreak shows kindness and gives it Aura Sphere as a Tutor move, then it'll have perfect coverage.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, Kyurem's new forms are easily the most complicated Pokemon design yet. I like them though, I think it's fitting for such a legendary.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 12, 2012)

The one thing I wanna know is, having purchased Pokemon Black initially, does that mean I need to buy Pokemon Black 2 or can I switch to White 2 for the sake of variety? Does that mean the story will get all fuddled up as result?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> The one thing I wanna know is, having purchased Pokemon Black initially, does that mean I need to buy Pokemon Black 2 or can I switch to White 2 for the sake of variety? Does that mean the story will get all fuddled up as result?


Black and White have the same story. Not that story's really important in Pokemon in the first place.


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2012)

I was really excited to hear there was a pokemon announcement... then when I heard what it was, I was a little meh about it. I love pokemon and all, but for the love of... I just wish they'd do something new. and making a pokemon black 2 seems lazier than ever. 

I'll probably still enjoy it though, so...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> I was really excited to hear there was a pokemon announcement... then when I heard what it was, I was a little meh about it. I love pokemon and all, but for the love of... I just wish they'd do something new. and making a pokemon black 2 seems lazier than ever.
> 
> I'll probably still enjoy it though, so...


If you wanna play a completely new Pokemon game, there's always Pokemon Conquest.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Black and White have the same story. Not that story's really important in Pokemon in the first place.



I know, but it's the little details that irritate me. I'd hate to have people saying different things happened with different Pokemon to the stuff I experienced in Black.


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> If you wanna play a completely new Pokemon game, there's always Pokemon Conquest.



ew :l

I mean I like the classic pokemon formula. maybe just with new gameplay options. a more modern control scheme. 8-bit controls and gameplay is nice and all, but with pokemon, it doesn't feel like it should stay that way forever. 

I remember they came out with a pokemon for gamecube. how was that? I never got a chance to play it, but it looks different.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> I remember they came out with a pokemon for gamecube. how was that? I never got a chance to play it, but it looks different.


Never played it, that was during my Pokemon is stupid phase.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2012)

Stupid hair ahoy


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Never played it, that was during my Pokemon is stupid phase.



I must not have known you during this time. I can't imagine you thinking pokemon is stupid. it... it hurts my head trying to imagine it


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> I must not have known you during this time. I can't imagine you thinking pokemon is stupid. it... it hurts my head trying to imagine it


3rd gen, I don't think I was using the internet at the time.


Perverted Impact said:


> Stupid hair ahoy


The character in your signature has an airplane for a head.


----------



## Rika Creature (Apr 13, 2012)

On the plus side, the male protag's hair makes a very comfortable nest for bird Pokemon.





(yeah I can't draw humans, shoosh)

Anyway I love pretty much all of these character designs, except the professor dude. His hair literally makes no sense. It's like he was trying to create a  model of a galaxy or something and decided to use his hair for it.

That Poison gym leader is beyond awesome tho.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

They're all terrible except for the shirtless guy. Mmmmm.

And that's a fine looking depiction, Rika.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2012)

Milo said:


> I remember they came out with a pokemon for gamecube. how was that? I never got a chance to play it, but it looks different.



Two, actually.  _Pokemon Colosseum_ and _Pokemon XD_ (direct sequel).  Despite that they run on the same (3rd gen) battle mechanics, they have a much different feel to them.  You don't travel through routes connecting locations (you just select them from a world map), and _there are no random wild Pokemon encounters at all_ -- every battle is a double battle against a Trainer.  Once you beat the game, you can also swap Mons between the GC game and the GBA games.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Two, actually.  _Pokemon Colosseum_ and _Pokemon XD_ (direct sequel).  Despite that they run on the same (3rd gen) battle mechanics, they have a much different feel to them.  You don't travel through routes connecting locations (you just select them from a world map), and _there are no random wild Pokemon encounters at all_ -- every battle is a double battle against a Trainer.  Once you beat the game, you can also swap Mons between the GC game and the GBA games.


In XD, there were a few spots where you could catch wild PokÃ¨mon. Also, you guys who didn't play them really missed out. :V


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2012)

TwilightV said:


> In XD, there were a few spots where you could catch wild PokÃ¨mon.


But they weren't random encounters.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 14, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> But they weren't random encounters.


True, in the sense that you leave bait for them and come back later, instead of the usual walking through grass.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm actually playing XD now, I'm pretty impressed by it.  Having the battles be almost all 2 on 2 makes the combat a lot less boring from the last pokemon I played (ruby, I think), and the graphics and sound are both nice, and I love the minigames (battle discs and bingo).  Not impressed with the lack of breeding though.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2012)

That's right, you can't breed Mons in the GC games, Agate Daycare doesn't have enough room.  If you can get Colosseum though, try it -- your starter pair is Espeon/Umbreon, you can catch all three of the Johto legendary beasts _and_ all three Johto starters (one during the game, two after beating it).


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;GChsf9nw-RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GChsf9nw-RQ[/video]

Oh, look what has been released.


----------



## TalesOfAlex (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't say I'm particularly pleased at the prospect of trawling round Unova again, even if they've added new cities and changed the climate and whatnot. 
I'm still really hoping they'll announce Hoenn as traversible in BW2, it makes sense and they seem to be hinting at it profusely. 
Black Kyurem and White Kyurem seem gimmicky to me as well.
Also don't like playing as new protagonists, I think there should have been an option to carry your game over like the Golden Sun series for example, with a password or by linking them wirelessly. Maybe to adjust for this increase the Level cap and the difficulty of BW2 than compared to starting a new game? Pokemon needs to start branching out in some new directions now tbh though =/


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoenn has been announced to _not_ be in BW2. The hints are totally to build hype for a Ruby and Sapphire remake. 

Carrying your game over? Yeah, you can already trade your Pokemon from one game to another sooo...

Branching out in some new directions? You should play Pokemon Conquest.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Oh, look what has been released.


Man! The male trainer's overworld sprite is so lame. It looks like Sideshow Bob.

But I'm pleased with the new areas... and that arena, could it be a battle frontier? And was that a new villain team?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2012)

Insert "The Day After Tomorrow" Joke Here.

But take a closer look:  Nuvema, Striaton, Nacrene, Icirrus City, and Victory Road are all frozen over.  So that's at least three old Gyms out of the equation, and the Pokemon League has had to evacuate elsewhere (most likely that northwest corner).

On the flipside, there's a new town between Castelia and Nimbasa, many new areas to the southwest (one large city not far from Driftveil, for that matter), and ... something east of the Entralink that _isn't_ Black City/White Forest or Undella.

'Course, there's always the possibility that once you beat the game (capturing Black/White Kyurem somewhere along the way) the ice recedes, and people start moving back to the old cities again... not quite like going to Kanto in GSC, but close.

It's also confirmed that Riolu is #033 in the new Regional Unova Dex.  And out of 300+, does this mean you get to pick up one of those cute things fairly early, like when you got that Eevee in GSC / Platinum?  Pokedex ordering has always generally been starters, commons, rares, legendaries....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2012)

I say it's likely that the ice will recede. No way are they going to make this game _smaller_ than its prequel. And considering the Skyarrow bridge is still shown, it'd be shocking if it didn't lead to anywhere. There seems to be quite a bit of changes to the map, and not just that area east of the Entralink. Entralink itself looks different. Driftveil changed, and the construction at the resort desert is finished. I dunno if we'll be getting Riolu early, but it was confirmed Azurill will be in an early route. 

Hiougi City is a large city? _Epic._ It better be named after a cloud.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2012)

I doubt Hiogi will really be that large, I'm thinking it'll be about the same size as Striaton.

Oh, wait, that spot in the far upper-left is Anville Town.  Nobody remembers that little bump off the road.

Hey, anyone up for a game of Spot The Differences?  BW Unova versus BW2 Unova.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Hey, anyone up for a game of Spot The Differences?  BW Unova versus BW2 Unova.



/vp/ beat you to it already.

Anyway, I've said this and I'll say it again: all I want is for Aura Sphere to be a Tutor Move, then I'll be satisfied. On the other had, that'd make too much sense, and I doubt GF's generosity.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like Tyranitar if it was in Pokemon Red and Blue. This is the thing that's gonna replace musicals, right..? Although it's not in the same place where the musical building was, so maybe not. I can't imagine what it'll be like. I like how it doesn't match the adjacent buildings whatsoever.

The wild Pokemon battle theme has been remixed, but from the sound of it it's not much of a remix.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN_uX-bzchA

Here's some more gameplay videos I found that weren't on Serebii... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXzfKAzhWi4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZXzqAl-AYo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tu6ky9SI9g

Not much new here, but you can see the opening, the animated player and rival sprites, the different Pokemon animations and most of the starting city.


----------



## TalesOfAlex (Apr 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Hoenn has been announced to _not_ be in BW2. The hints are totally to build hype for a Ruby and Sapphire remake.
> 
> Carrying your game over? Yeah, you can already trade your Pokemon from one game to another sooo...
> 
> ...



Yeah I get what you're saying in all regards, but I'm talking of the main series, they need to innovate it a little more now.
And as far as my ideas for carrying your game over, trading's one thing but I'd like to be playing as the same protagonist if it's a sequel xD
Concede defeat on the Hoenn point though, that Tweet had escaped my notice. Nevermind, I'll still expect the RSE remakes


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2012)

TalesOfAlex said:


> trading's one thing but I'd like to be playing as the same protagonist if it's a sequel xD


Then how would you explain what makes the protagonist lose all their Mons betweeen games and how they can trade with themselves?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y34a3d2HVsc


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2012)

[yt]GxJGtJ7z9Eo[/yt]

New trailer, with five seconds of new content!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2012)

Was that "a wild Riolou appeared!" halfway through?  It's almost strange, but the order in which I've played Pokemon games means that although I've been familiar with the Riolu/Lucario line, I didn't know Riolu had such a cute vocal cry until much later.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2012)

Burds

Unconfirmed stuff-

- Cheren is now a Gym leader, Bianca returns
- Past trainers can be battled (Blue, Giovanni, Lance, Volkner, Steven, Misty, Brock) ((This sounds so fake))
- Musicals are replaced with the movie theater
- Kami trio forms are obtainable through the game 'Pokemon AR Searcher'.


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2012)

Not surprised Cheren might become a Leader, he has a fairly serious attitude about battling and they need a third new gym.  Movie theater is confirmed.


----------



## Ariosto (May 11, 2012)

If Cheren and Bianca return, I'll be more than happy (especially in Bianca's case). But damn, look at the Kami trio, those new forms better be worth it. How many pokemon with formes do we have now? Anyway, this will add some more variety to the game.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> But damn, look at the Kami trio, those new forms better be worth it.


I doubt it. I mean, Thundurus can't really get any more broken than it already is.


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2012)

Broken good or broken bad?  Electric/Flying is an awesome type combo.

Hey, wiki news:  http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/CoroCoro_reveals_new_information_on_Black_2_and_White_2

- Bianca is officially professor Juniper's assistant now, and apparently you get your starter Mon from her.
- Cheren's Gym?  It's supposed to be the new Normal-type gym (given how Nacrene is frozen under), now the _first_ Gym you challenge.
- N might appear again, though he's still somewhat MIA.
- There's apparently a "PokÃ©mon World Tournament" and _it_ is what's supposed to feature all the Gym Leaders from other regions.
- The new Kami trio's forms?  Tornadus's is definitely a bird (think Articuno but green), but Landorus is a four-legged beast and Thundurus is . . . something with huge front legs/arms/paws.


----------



## Ariosto (May 12, 2012)

Also, Serebii conffirmed:
-All from the above post.
-A new anime season: Best Wishes 2, which features the return of Cynthia and Dawn, the kami trio's new formes, Meloetta, and a plot to catch her by Giovanni.
-The return of many old gym leaders like Misty, Volkner, Giovanni, Janine, Blaine and Brock and Elite four members/champions Cynthia, Blue, Lance and Steven. They all can be battled in the "Pokemon World Tournament" (YES!).
-N and Alder come back as well (Yay!).
-Bianca gives you your first Pokemon and has a new appereance (Yahoo!).
-Cheren changed appereances as well.
-The kami trio's typings remain unchanged after changing formes, these are called "Sacred Beast formes":
â€¢Tornadus's Sacred Beast Forme focuses on Defense, Speed & Special Defense.
â€¢Thundurus's Sacred Beast Forme has increased Special Attack (DOHOHOHOHO!).
â€¢Landorus's Sacred Beast Forme has increased Attack (DOHOHOHOHO!).

My, I actually want to buy this now.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2012)




----------



## starmeness (May 12, 2012)

Every post causes me to long more and more for this game.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 12, 2012)

I told myself I wouldn't buy another pokemon game, but...

ahhh, now i want this


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 12, 2012)

So it appears that characters from the older games are in it, why is that such a selling point?


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2012)

DJ-Moogle said:


> So it appears that characters from the older games are in it, why is that such a selling point?


Nostalgia.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2012)

wait, team rocket and gary?

did I miss something?


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> wait, team rocket and *Blue*?
> 
> did I miss something?


There, fixed that up for ya, pal.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> There, fixed that up for ya, pal.



:l

now I can kill his ratica- oh wait... I already did. 

(that still scares me to this day...)


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> :l
> 
> now I can kill his ratica- oh wait... I already did.
> 
> (that still scares me to this day...)


You play Silent Hill and THAT scares you?


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You play Silent Hill and THAT scares you?



lavender town makes me want to cry in general.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> lavender town makes me want to cry in general.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGUaD6Qd646
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWwRNereLGI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RIN7VLgJdI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vSNOEK2b-A


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGUaD6Qd646
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWwRNereLGI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RIN7VLgJdI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vSNOEK2b-A



the third and forth ones make me uneasy. 

but this one will always make me want to cry :c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNKEcCna-ws&feature=related


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNKEcCna-ws&feature=related


That's fake.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> That's fake.



I linked the wrong one. I meant the one where the song is off key, and the melody is fucked. they corrected it by the time it was released in america

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sOadAaGiq4

the other one I had in my playlist cause regardless of the fact that it's fake, it still makes me afraid of the dark...


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2012)

I finished a drawing of the Kami bros' new forms right now -- man did it feel good to actually start and finish one all in the same day:

- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7969076/

The whole kami trio struck me as aesthetically "bleh", but the new beast forms definitely step it up. Now they won't be dethroning Raikou as my all-time favorite legendary any time soon, but Tornadus looks better in wings, and Landorus looks badass on four legs.

I seem to have forgotten the cloud decor at the base of Tornadus's tail.  Oops.  Oh well, can't get 'em all.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2012)

"You can download more trainers via special distribution methods as time goes on."

DARN YOU GAMEFREAK!!!! WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT?!?!


----------



## Stratelier (May 13, 2012)

Same reason they let you download legendaries for limited times only?  I hear Darkrai's currently been spotted on WFC Mystery Gift....


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2012)

(finally)






Ehhhhh?!


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Screenshot #1: I think I can die in peace now.
#2: maybe he uses contact lenses now? I hope he "recognizes" the player.
#3: at least N is mentioned, I can't wait to see of he'll have a bigger roll in this (of course he will).
#4-5: no real idea.
#6: no real interest, though I hope it provides the much needed exposition on Kyurem in an awesome way.
#7: YES!
#8-9: I wonder what studio made those cutscenes, and Stoutland looks weird for some reason.

In sum: I can't wait for this.


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2012)

I think I found the next Pokemon I want to take home from the Dream World.  Last was a female Stunky with Sucker Punch, now it's a female Absol with Megahorn.  Boom!


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

[yt]lwhnt4ytE3k[/yt]

YEAH

POKÃ‰MON IS SO HARDCORE MAN

GOT NINJAS AND ****


----------



## Acetyl (May 16, 2012)

I really can't wait for this, though I'm kind of irked since I've started building a more competent team on my Black version. Do we know if there's going to be a way to transfer them like last time?


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]cs8JvZ9NH-M[/yt]
> 
> YEAH
> 
> ...



A New protagonist makes it worh seeing.

Seriously, Ash and his rodent need to DIAF.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Acetyl said:


> I really can't wait for this, though I'm kind of irked since I've started building a more competent team on my Black version. Do we know if there's going to be a way to transfer them like last time?


If the Global Link between the two games is connected, and I don't see why it wouldn't be, you should be able to trade your team using the same DS. 


Ozriel said:


> Seriously, Ash and his rodent need to DIAF.


WHAAAAAAT DIDDDDD YOUUUU SAAAAAAAAAAY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2012)

Acetyl said:


> Do we know if there's going to be a way to transfer them like last time?


No, but I really don't see why there _wouldn't_.  We did have local trading between HGSS and DPP....


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


>



You heard me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Seriously, Ash and his rodent need to DIAF.



Here here.

Then again though, I didn't even like the anime in the 90s.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You heard me.


B-b-b-b-but he's so cute... :cry:


----------



## Ariosto (May 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]ZHV7Cad93JU[/yt]
> 
> YEAH
> 
> ...



Was it a trailer for the B&W 2 anime? It's been taken down, any other sources?


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Was it a trailer for the B&W 2 anime? It's been taken down, any other sources?


Aw, that was the replacement for the other one. I feel like if I put another up, it'll be taken down as well, so you're better off finding it on your own. I can't find it on the Japanese Pokemon site or the Japanese Pokemon YouTube channel.

It's an animated promo for the game, not anime related.

Edit: Official channel uploaded the video, going back to edit the YouTube link.


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

I just watched the animated trailer.

Anyway, enjoy it while you can, you all, because it's the flashiest thing you'll ever get from this franchise. There are a few noteworthy things:
-N reappears, hinting he'll probably return, or at least play an important part.
-Turns out Elesa is still a gym leader.
-This is the second time Samurott appears in the anime (and it does an awesome Ice Beam).
-The shadow triad returns.
-All the pokemon that appear and do something are lovingly rendered.
-I'm finally completely sold on White Kyurem, its spot was legitimately great.
-HNNNNGGGG, Bianca with glasses!


----------



## Seian Verian (May 17, 2012)

So, I never cared or looked at this and had forgot about it until today

But then I saw the animated trailer

And all I could think was 

WHY IS THIS NOT A NEW ANIME

WHY

IT WOULD BE SO AMAZING

AAAAAAAA


----------



## Rika Creature (May 17, 2012)

Oh man, I've gotta say my jaw literally dropped when I saw that trailer. That was WAY more awesome than what I was expecting oAo;;

 Also I am sooo glad they changed Team Plasma's uniforms, the only thing I didn't like about them before was those outfits, and the new ones look AWESOME.

Oh, someone posted the trailer on Tumblar for those who haven't seen it yet~
http://fiztheancient.tumblr.com/post/23136395728/heres-that-pokemon-bw2-video-mfers-privating-it


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2012)

Rika_Kitty said:


> Also I am sooo glad they changed Team Plasma's uniforms, the only thing I didn't like about them before was those outfits, and the new ones look AWESOME.


What?! The knight outfits were the best!

Someone's gonna stab me for this, but the one thing I didn't like about Team Plasma was their battle theme. (Their victory fanfare's the best in the series though)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2012)

[yt]_CRRvATNOt8[/yt]

It's Gropius!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Someone's gonna stab me for this, but the one thing I didn't like about Team Plasma was their battle theme. (Their victory fanfare's the best in the series though)


Hm, I actually liked Plasma's battle theme very much, and the victory theme not.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2012)

Join Avenue is compatible with Wifi and offers items that includes one that hatches eggs faster. I hope it stacks with Flame Body...!

There are also achievements now... 200 of them!


----------



## BRN (Jun 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> There are also achievements now... 200 of them!



F.E.A.R


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> F.E.A.R


I don't know what Rattatas have to do with this.


----------



## BRN (Jun 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I don't know what Rattatas have to do with this.



Get an achievement for milestone numbers of F.E.A.R kills in online matches. :V


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2012)

Booooo.






Ahhh?!

Only 3 more days until the game's released in Japan.

Edit: Oh right, the map.






So every old area seems to be accessible, plus there's a surprisingly large amount of new areas on the eastern side.

Interestingly, Route 4 now has its own icon, Route 10/Victory Road are now gone (They are the only areas that are gone), there's a line connecting a dock in Castellia City to the Cold Storage and Twist Mountain, there appears to be 5 new cities in all (We already know 3 of the 5 cities), and the new path to the Pokemon League seems to connect to Kyurem's cave.

Edit Edit: Uh oh, looks like this is a fan-made map based on this. Similar, but the real map also lacks Challenger Cave and the Abyssal Ruins.

Edit Edit Edit: Kanto Gym Leader Remix!!

[yt]JnAfaYjCVUs[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



_IT BEGINS._

People already have copies, so get ready for a lot of information!






Official map, more clear than the magazine scan. 

This was known yesterday, but the gym leader order is Cheren - Homika - Burgh - Elesa - Clay - Skyla - Drayden - Shizui. Funny, as both Cilan and Iris got the boot. _I guess they're busy traveling with Ash._

You can now select multiple Pokemon in your PC again, a convenient feature that was needlessly taken out since Platinum.

The box behind the HP/EXP bars in battles is black in Black 2, and white in White 2.

Xtransceiver can be actively used. Your mom tells you about your current location, Juniper will rate your Pokedex, Bianca will rate your Pokemon's happiness, and Cheren will give you information about your party that you should already know. 

Rival's default name is Hyu/Hugh. Female's name is Mei. These will likely be changed in localizations.

The World Tournament, where you battle trainers from previous games, is located where the Cold Storage is.

There is a Move Tutor in Driftveil City. These cost Shards to teach, and moves include Gunk Shot, Ice Punch, Fire Punch, Thunderpunch, Low Kick, Dual Chop, Seed Bomb, Uproar, Super Fang, Iron Head, Signal Beam, Bounce, Drill Run, Bug Bite and Covet.

You need to battle the Subway Masters before entering the Subway. 

The sages from previous games appear again.

N gives you a Zorua.

You can switch Black City and White Forest through the Unova Link feature, which requires you to connect to your Black or White game. This can be done repeatedly apparently... Seems like a very cumbersome and pointless feature, actually. Hahaha. But people are already at Black City/White Forest? It has only been about 3 hours since information started leaking out!

The World Tournament houses the Move Deleter and Move Relearner.

You meet Achroma, Mr. My-hair-has-its-own-gravitational-field, who is battled in the final of the World Tournament. I think it's safe to assume that this only happens the first time around.

You can receive a Deerling with its Dream World ability, Serene Grace, in game.

Budew, Roselia, Baltoy, Nosepass, Cleffa, Combee, and Castform are all Pokemon that can be found in game.

The male character is called Kyouhei and appears in the Battle Subway much like Hilbert/Hilda did in Black and White.

Evolution stones can be bought through the Battle Subway and World Tournament and cost 3 BP. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

"It is said that after completing the game, you receive a key which will switch the game between three difficulties. Normal, Assist which lowers the difficulty and Challenge which increases it. We have no confirmation for this yet" ...What?

If you disconnect during a Random Matchup or a Tournament, you won't be able to battle for a while. 

Info from Pokebeach-

"Repel's effect ran out. Use another one? Y/N?" YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

In addition to the Move Deleter and Move Relearner, the World Tournament also houses the NPC that tells you which Hidden Power your Pokemon has.

Ratatta, Grimer, and Zubat are also Pokemon you can find in game.

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3114720.mp3 Sound familiar? This is unconfirmed, I wouldn't be surprised if this one was fake. There's no way this is real, why would this song be uploaded before all the other, earlier new songs that appear? The quality is also way too high. Apparently it plays in the World Tournament.  

There is another Move Tutor who teaches Last Resort, Iron Defense, Magnet Rise, Magic Coat, Block, Hyper Voice, Electroweb, Icy Wind, Iron Tail, Aqua Tail, Earth Power, Zen Headbutt, Foul Play, Superpower, Gravity, Dragon Pulse, and Dark Pulse.

Bianca references Heatran, suggesting it might appear in the games.

Cobalion can be encountered, and since we don't have information on Opelucid City yet, we can guess it can be found between the 6th and 7th gyms. Interestingly, it's shown in a forest-like area. Perhaps it's in the Moor of Icirrus? It was found between Lacunosa and Undella town, and without a special build up. The player that encountered it has not yet been to Opelucid City, interestingly.

Virizion and Terrakion are found out in the open as well. 'Sup bro.

A Minccino with its hidden ability can be found in the Hidden Burrow, a new area found early in the game.

This is apparently the BGM of Homika's Gym. This is too weird to be fake.

TM95, Snarl, is obtainable. Previously this could only be gotten through an unreleased event between Heart Gold/Soul Silver and Black/White.

Mom

The world freezes after fighting Drayden. Eesh, I knew he'd be angry, but freezing the whole world? That's just bad sportsmanship.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2012)

Back from class, couldn't focus on anything other than Pokemon.



Spoiler: Pokemon



Frozen Unova

Fighting the Shadow Triad

Virizion doesn't give a f***

_Another_ Move Tutor. Teaches Bind, Snore, Heal Bell, Knock Off, Synthesis, Roost, Sky Attack, Role Play, Heat Wave, Giga Drain, Drain Punch, Pain Split and Tailwind.

Absol, Banette, Drapion, Seviper, Drifblim, Sneasel, Mantine, Altaria, Starmie can be found in Unova.

_ANOTHER_ Move Tutor. Teaches Magic Room, Wonder Room, Spite, Recycle, Trick, Stealth Rock (?!), Endeavor, Skill Swap, Worry Seed, Gastro Acid, Outrage, Helping Hand, After You, Endeavor, Sleep Talk, and Snatch.

You can obtain a Lunar Wing, a symbol of Cresselia.

Achroma is a Plasma boss.

Iris is in Castelia City. 

You can catch a Latias in the Dreamyard.

Regigigas

You fight Ghetsis at some point.

Kyurem is fought sometime after fighting Achroma. 

"Castelia City has sewers, which are filled with Zubat and Rattata" I wonder if it has Tentacool, too?

Elite Four is the same, right down to the Pokemon. With the sole exception of Shauntal switching out Jellicent with Drifblim. Levels are higher, too.

_Iris is the Champion._ My mind is blown.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

Why do male Torchics have a black pixel on their butts?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2012)

It's to indicate that they have larger tails.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

That's why there's a black pixel on their *behind*.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2012)

World Tournament will way better than any Battle Frontier simply because of the music.

Edit: Video was a fake. Argh!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



Cresselia, Uxie are both in Unova

You can't catch Kyurem the first time you encounter it, but you can in what seems to be the post-game story.

Hilda/Hilbert is looking for N. N can actually be battled in his castle and has a level 70 Zekrom/Reshiram, depending on the version.

Elite Four has stronger teams the second time around. They are in their 70s.

Iris' ridiculous sprite

It seems there's a few Pokemon with hidden abilities that can be found throughout Unova. Amoonguss joins Deerling and Minccino in this group.

You can have a triple battle with a Gamefreak member, much like you could fight Morimoto in Black/White.

Apparently you have to battle through a skyscraper in Black City to fight Alder's grandson. I'm going to assume there's an equivalent to this in White Forest...

That key that changes the difficulty is confirmed. Challenge mode increases the Elite Four's Pokemon by five levels and even swaps some Pokemon out. Grimsley's Liepard gets switched out with Tyranitar, for example.

Regirock can be caught.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

sounds like choppy sonic fan music


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> sounds like choppy sonic fan music


Sounds like an unofficial remix.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



Iris's sprite is excessive and colorful. Just like I like them.
And difficluty levels for the E4? That's great!
And ye olde protagonist looking for N? AWESOME.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Sounds like an unofficial remix.


QUALITY music


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



Unova Gym Leaders such as Drayden, Brycen and Shizui appear in the World Tournament. They use teams different from their Gym Battles and it's not known if they have set teams. it seems they have 6 Pokemon and rotate them for the 3 on 3 battles.  

In the World Tournament Unova Gym Leaders give you 1BP while Kanto Gym Leaders give you 2.

There are several modes for the World Tournament: 
Driftveil, where all Pokemon are set to level 25, 
Rental, using randomly chosen Pokemon,
Rental Master, Rental mode with rarer Pokemon,
Type Expert, where I think you have to use a specific type of Pokemon,
Mix, where you can switch a Pokemon with your opponent's before fighting, 
Unova Leaders, where you fight the Unova Gym Leaders at level 50,
Kanto, Johto, Hoenn and Sinnoh also have their own modes,
World Leaders, where you can battle all of them, 
and Champion's Tournament, where you fight only the Champions.

Roxanne can be fought in the World Tournament. 

I came. Hard.

The Black Skyscraper/White Woodlands in Black City/White Forest are similar to the Battle Tower. Trainers there can have Pokemon like Entei. It doesn't look like there's level adjustments like in the Battle Tower. Not sure if it's repeatable...

Alder's grandson, Banjiro, the boss of the Black Skyscraper/White Woodlands, looks ridiculous. He uses powerful level 80 Pokemon, and they're 85 in Challenge mode. His battle theme is the same as Alder's. Defeating him will get you a Gible. Not much of a reward... THE GIBLE IS SHINY.

My mistake, the Abyssal Ruins actually do return.

Mesprit is catchable, so I think it can be assumed Azelf can be too.

Homika's US name is Roxie.

The original forms for Tornadus, Thundurus and Landorus are their Incarnate Formes. Their new forms are their Therian Formes.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



[yt]drVO40aF4XM[/yt]

Official OST-

Rival
Neo Team Plasma
Achroma
Iris
Alder
Ghetsis
N
Hoenn Gym Leaders
Sinnoh Gym Leaders
Lance
Steven
World Champion (EPICCCCCC)
Kyurem

http://www.youtube.com/user/SexeiAlexy/videos

Trainer Spirtes


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> Trainer Spirtes





Spoiler: Pokemon



Mmm, I'm mildly curious at those ship designs, as well as the trainers with a "ghost" figure next to them. And did they change substitute's sprite, and it also moves now?
Winona's Sprite is much better now, and Iris took a few cues from Hydreigon. Look it's the Shadow Triad! I wonder if the Creation Trio will be in the game as well. It also seems like you'll fight the Sages.
So much excitement and speculation! This is going to be LP'd, massively.
EDIT: I just noticed that machine below there. It seeems to have... eggs, rocks, what could they be?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Pokemon



The stuff near the bottom is all from PokeWood except for Alder's grandson and Red. I doubt Palkia/Dialga would be in the game, since there's been no mention of them. Considering they're huge legendaries, I imagine they wouldn't be so well hidden.



[yt]8N6RHaSxv_s[/yt]

It's _almost_ as good as the Koffing song. I am loving the -massive- soundtrack, this game is a must-get.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff near the bottom is all from PokeWood except for Alder's grandson and Red. I doubt Palkia/Dialga would be in the game, since there's been no mention of them. Considering they're huge legendaries, I imagine they wouldn't be so well hidden.





Spoiler: Pokemon



Thanks for the information, and don't forget Giratina! That's also the impression I had about them.
Anyway, the stats for Black Kyurem and White Kyurem were revealed yesterday:
BK: 125 Hp/ *170* Atk/ 100 Def/ 120 Spa/ 90 Sdf/ 95 Spe
WK: 125 Hp/ 120 Atk/ 90 Def/ *170* Spa/ 100 Sdf/ 95 Spe
They also get Fusion Flare/Fusion Bolt for coverage depending on the variant.
Unless you had already posted them.
May the fun begin!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Pokemon



I guess you saw the stats of all the other new forms, too. But yeah, Kyurem's BST is sending it to Ubers. It's the second highest BST in Pokemon.



[yt]-vUEVwEg60E[/yt]

That's 3 different gym themes so far. I would be blown off my feet if they gave every gym its own remix.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Pokemon



That's unless their typing keeps bringing them down. Even then, I don't think anything in OU can possibly take them, time and tutors will tell if they're mediocre Ubers, or Staple Ubers. One thing's certain, though, they'll be excellent wallbreakers, and they already outspeed a lot of key threats: Groudon, Kyogre, Dialga, both Giratina's, Ho-Oh, Reshiram and Zekrom, and Lugia tend to invest more in defenses than speed. They also tie with Rayquaza, who isn't switching into them any time soon.
And what about the other formes? What are the kami trio's stats?

EDIT:
Quoted from ThePillsburyDoughGuy on Smogon:
_Tornadus Therian Form base stats are 79/100/80/110/90/121 : Total 580
_Thundurus Therian Form base stats are 79/105/70/145/80/101 : Total 580
_Landorus Therian Form base stats are 89/145/90/105/80/91 : Total 600
Woaw... move on, Zapdos! You may be bulkier, but that 145 Spa and 101 Spe + Volt Absorb are just irresistible.
Great, the old formes still maintain their niches. Not so sure about Thundurus, though.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Spoiler: Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Pokemon



PokÃ©mon	HP	Atk	Def	Spd	SAtk	SDef
Tornadus	 79	100	80	121	110	90
Thundurus	79	105	70	101	145	80
Landorus	89	145	90	91	105	80
Keldeo	91	72	90	108	129	90

Sorry if that comes out all uneven, I just copy/pasted. Since they're legendaries and thus nearly impossible to get good IVs on them, I don't care much about 'em.

In keeping with Black/White, the new route themes all have four different versions. 
Route 19
Route 22

Yup, -all- the gyms have their own theme. This is going to be the biggest Pokemon OST yet.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

*Shining Charm - A mysterious shining charm that when held, makes it easier to encounter shiny Pokemon.
Round Charm - A mysterious unbelievable charm that when held, makes it easier for the Daycare Man to find eggs.*


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



Full move tutor list released. So many delicious options:
http://www.smogon.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4287074&postcount=405

Roost Hydreigon, Poison Heal Gliscor, and Volcarona! Giga Drain Volcarona and Jellicent! Superpower Haxorus and Stoutland! Stealth Rock is a tutor as well! Outrage+Dragon Dance+Moxie Salamance! (Go Mamoswine, go and revenge it!) Icy Wind Keldeo that could help it to take on Latios with a Specs set on the switch! Iron Head Exacadrill, now it can take on Gliscor! Oh, there's so much new to see!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

Pokemon BW 5.2


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

[yt]7DV8GjSK2p0[/yt]

N just lost about 50 badass points.

[yt]zQUIwPzK2Vw[/yt]

My fears have been confirmed. I will have to listen to this song 400 more times.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2012)

I think it's high time for me to drift towards more spoiler-free territory. 

I allowed myself to be spoiled about Unova's general layout and the distribution of some wild Pokemon (version-exclusive ones specifically), but I think this time I want to keep myself in the dark.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

[yt]FG-GZsfl8Cc[/yt]

OKAY OKAY YOU'RE STILL COOL N JUST STOP PLAYING THAT SCARY MUSIC


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2012)

The shining charm, which increases the chances of finding a shiny Pokemon, and the round charm, which increases the chances of finding eggs, are both key items. They were originally thought to be held items. This means the effects are permanent, and they can't be traded.

The round charm can be obtained only by completing the regional Pokedex, and... get this... the shining charm can only be gotten by filling out the _national_ Pokedex. That's right, you gotta catch 'em all.

Oh, and you can encounter a shiny Haxorus. That's two shiny Pokemon you can get through in-game events, and they're both powerful dragons.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

A friend of mine received an imported copy from her old school exchange family and she let me play it....It's pretty good! =) 
The music is definitely stepping up and I like that nearly every Pokemon is available, or all if you have both copies.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2012)

Jare said:


> A friend of mine received an imported copy from her old school exchange family and she let me play it....It's pretty good! =)
> The music is definitely stepping up and I like that nearly every Pokemon is available, or all if you have both copies.


Yup... nearly all of them, except for like over half of them. :S


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2012)

Spoiler: Pokemon



[yt]GJU02KvxEw4[/yt]



This gon' be good.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, PGL is back up.  Totally new look, totally new stats, and it looks like there'll be totally new places to explore in the DW.

...and what are the odds that my Lucario would get send to the Rugged Mountain _four times in a row_?

Well, I did befriend a few cool Mons.  Let's see ... Justified Superpower Absol (!), Sheer Force Outrage Bagon, Contrary Superpower Spinda (!!) ... Dark Pulse Larvitar ... time to check out.  Which one, which one.... I think I'll pick Bagon because she's a girl.  Girls are hard to come by in the DW, though some females (like Bagon) are actually easier to find in the DW than in the wild.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Medals List

"Pass by 1,000 people using the C-Gear" 

Yup, I'm not completing this list ever.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooh, found a Magic Bounce Natu in the PDW.  Neat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2012)

BW2 is nothing more then a dumb cash in.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, it looks like they just opened up the new "Icy Cave" area in Pokemon Dream World.  And I just met a female Rough Skin Gible in there.

And by sheer coincidence, two of the 3 Pokemon participating in Icy Cave's ice-sliding game were a Shinx and Riolu (which is what my Pokemon Mystery Dungeon team was).

...and met a female Contrary (!) Shuckle.  Wow, as if Shuckle seriously needed any _more_ Defense....


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey, I just met a female Marvel Scale Dratini in the DW.  Not passing her up -- apparently it upgrades to Multiscale when Dratini finally evolves into a Dragonair (Multiscale being a very rare ability, almost exclusive to Dragonite), and Dratini can't learn any truly exclusive moves via Dream World anyway (Water Pulse and Dragonbreath are both available via breeding).


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2012)

The games come out in one week.

http://www.gametrailers.com/reviews/hvl99k/pokemon-black---white-2-review

I like how the review complains that the game is on the DS and that multiplayer requires friend codes, both problems that don't stem from the games itself. It's not really fair to score a game lower just because of the console it's on. It's like giving an NES game a bad score because it's not in 3D. The reviewer's also wrong, multiplayer doesn't require friend codes- online play doesn't even require it. Only if you want to play with specific people online. It's also funny how he complains that you have to wait until you make a certain amount of progress before you can fight other players. Umm... actually you get access to that before you leave the first town. My mistake; while it's true you get access to it in the first town, you must venture to the second town first. Regardless, you still gain access to it (likely) within the first hour of playing. Oh, and the guy pointlessly spoils who the champion is. Thanks. 

http://www.gamespot.com/pokemon-white-version-2/reviews/pokemon-white-version-2-review-6397356/

GameSpot gives the game an even worse score. The review does do a good job describing the game though, and its information is actually factual.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/09...lack-2white-2?abthid=5066435df871776a25000047

IGN doesn't have a review up yet, but the person working on it seems pretty enthusiastic. Which is surprising for me; I always assume IGN will give out the worst scores for games I like.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2012)

SirRob said:


> The games come out in one week.


And yet, Nobody cares...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2012)

SirRob said:


> The games come out in one week.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/reviews/hvl99k/pokemon-black---white-2-review
> 
> ...




I don't even bother with reviews and just make my own opinions. Unless it's major objective problems like say, how the game was really just a paid beta entry *cough*most PC games*cough* and you should wait a patch or two before actually playing it. Most reviews are subjective and can be influenced by a lot of things. I don't just mean stuff like how much money Nintendo and the PokÃ©mon Club are slipping the publication. Like the authors' personal biases (PokÃ©mon? I hate PokÃ©mon! Take that - minus two points! I list fundamental genre tropes and reasons people like it as "Flaws". Muahahahaha. Now can I play the games I like NOW?) or whether or not they actually did as much research on the game in question. (And game reviewers, especially professional ones, get *how* many games to review each month? They don't have time to play some widgit-low budget title when they're expected to write an in-depth review on something like Borderlands.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, the GameSpot review has been getting a lot of complaints on GameFAQs. Funny enough, the review's less biased than most of those users. 
Reviews don't really factor in my decision to buy a game, but it's fun reading them to see an opinion other than my own.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2012)

GameFAQs?  Ha. Normally I just read GameFAQs stuff for comedy because they sometimes have such funny shit to say. (Like someone thinking the rumbling in Majora's Mask was a problem in the game's sound system...or reviews where they bash a game for something they praise another game for doing.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2012)

I like GameFAQs 'cause I can talk about games I like with other people without having to sign up to lots of different sites.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2012)

Spoiler: I hate this game



Palis sent out Slowbro!
SirRob sent out Durendal! (Gliscor)

Start of turn 1
SirRob called Durendal back!
SirRob sent out Harpe! (Vaporeon)

The foe's Slowbro used Scald!
Harpe's Water Absorb made the attack useless!

Start of turn 2
Palis called Slowbro back!
Palis sent out Breloom!

Harpe used Wish!

Start of turn 3
SirRob called Harpe back!
SirRob sent out Ragnarok! (Scizor)

The foe's Breloom used Spore!
Ragnarok fell asleep!

Harpe's wish came true!

Start of turn 4
SirRob called Ragnarok back!
SirRob sent out Zweihander! (Infernape)

The foe's Breloom used Swords Dance!
The foe's Breloom's Attack sharply rose!

Start of turn 5
The foe's Breloom used Mach Punch!
Zweihander lost 294 HP! (100% of its health)
Zweihander fainted!
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

SirRob sent out Durendal! (Gliscor)

Start of turn 6
The foe's Breloom used Bullet Seed!
Durendal lost 121 HP! (34% of its health)
A critical hit!
Durendal lost 233 HP! (65% of its health)
Durendal fainted!
Hit 2 times!
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

SirRob sent out Ragnarok! (Scizor)

Start of turn 7
The foe's Breloom used Mach Punch!
Ragnarok lost 307 HP! (89% of its health)
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

Ragnarok is fast asleep!

Start of turn 8
The foe's Breloom used Mach Punch!
Ragnarok lost 36 HP! (10% of its health)
Ragnarok fainted!
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

SirRob sent out Gladius! (Zoroark)

Start of turn 9
The foe's Breloom used Mach Punch!
It's super effective!
Gladius lost 266 HP! (100% of its health)
Gladius fainted!
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

SirRob sent out Harpe! (Vaporeon)

Start of turn 10
The foe's Breloom used Bullet Seed!
It's super effective!
Harpe lost 464 HP! (100% of its health)
Harpe fainted!
Hit 1 times!
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

SirRob sent out Sabre! (Jolteon)

Sabre is floating on a balloon!

Start of turn 11
The foe's Breloom used Mach Punch!
SirRob: gg
Sabre lost 272 HP! (100% of its health)
Sabre fainted!
The foe's Breloom is hurt by its Life Orb!

Palis won the battle!



From now on, my sacrifice to the almighty Breloom will be Gliscor, not Scizor.


----------



## Percy (Oct 2, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: I hate this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never did bother battling people online. I never took the game seriously enough to.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw the game in the backroom at work and was all :3c What a nice surprise for a Tuesday! Can't wait for the release.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought it came out on Sunday. :O


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I thought it came out on Sunday. :O



 Oh...We still haven't put it out yet then.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I thought it came out on Sunday. :O


Games get shipped on Tuesdays though.

Edit: I think...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 3, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Games get shipped on Tuesdays though.
> 
> Edit: I think...




The release date for PokÃ©mon Black and White is listed as "March 6th, 2011". The receipt I use for a bookmark even still has the date on it. 

However, if you pre-ordered it, most places wouldn't give it to you until Tuesday at the earliest. 


Meanwhile, in NA, PokÃ©mon Diamond and Pearl were released in April 22nd, 2007. (Which was *also* a Sunday.) In fact, the receipt in the guide I also got is subsequently dated Sunday.

And according to the official sight, the games are listed as "Available October 7th, 2012". Which is this Sunday.


So while you may not be able to get your pre-orders until Monday or Tuesday (usually the latter), the stores have them on Sunday. o-O


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 3, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I don't even bother with reviews and just make my own opinions.



1000 times this. I've seen reviews that point out silly things like the characters having too small of step sizes but neglecting to mention that the game is nearly unplayable and reliant on the terrible AI.

I already know I'm gonna get one of these games, anyway, because I've never disliked a main series Pokemon game enough to regret buying it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2012)

Speaking of reviews, IGN gave it a 9.6. 



Digitalpotato said:


> The release date for PokÃ©mon Black and White is listed as "March 6th, 2011". The receipt I use for a bookmark even still has the date on it.
> 
> However, if you pre-ordered it, most places wouldn't give it to you until Tuesday at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Now I'm confused. I thought games were usually shipped to stores on Tuesdays, but would be held until the release date? Is it the other way around? Is there even anything special about Tuesday or did I just make that up?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Speaking of reviews, IGN gave it a 9.6.
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused. I thought games were usually shipped to stores on Tuesdays, but would be held until the release date? Is it the other way around? Is there even anything special about Tuesday or did I just make that up?



Well, at my store Tuesdays are mainly newrelease days. We put new games, cd's, movies, etc. Sometimes Friday...I suppose it depends on the state maybe? 

Also, IGN gave it that high a number? Not bad to know.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 4, 2012)

^ Is your store a smaller one? I know some small stores usually get shafted and get stuff later. (Independent stores constantly got the shaft when it came to stuff like getting the PS2 or the Wii hardware. Hi, you ordered twenty PS2s? Sorry you'll only get ten...no wait, five. No, you get nothing. Good day sir.)



SirRob said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought games were usually shipped to stores on Tuesdays, but would be held until the release date? Is it the other way around? Is there even anything special about Tuesday or did I just make that up?



You are actually correct - however, there are always these special not-tuesday releases. It's kind of like how movies always come out in the theatres on Friday. The ones that don't are usually those special releases, like say holidays. (movies that come out on Christmas day regardless of what day of the week it is, Avatar's "Earth Day" release...)

Don't ask me why PokÃ©mon seems to be released on Sundays. Other than maybe it's to get the people who're usually doing their shopping on Sunday, as opposed to Friday which seems to be the next "release" day.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Well, at my store Tuesdays are mainly newrelease days. We put new games, cd's, movies, etc. Sometimes Friday...I suppose it depends on the state maybe?
> 
> Also, IGN gave it that high a number? Not bad to know.


The woman who reviewed it is known to be a Pokemon fan, so it's biased. Anyone who likes Pokemon will like the game, naturally.



Digitalpotato said:


> You are actually correct - however, there are always these special not-tuesday releases. It's kind of like how movies always come out in the theatres on Friday. The ones that don't are usually those special releases, like say holidays. (movies that come out on Christmas day regardless of what day of the week it is, Avatar's "Earth Day" release...)
> 
> Don't ask me why PokÃ©mon seems to be released on Sundays. Other than maybe it's to get the people who're usually doing their shopping on Sunday, as opposed to Friday which seems to be the next "release" day.


Hm, that's interesting. Thanks for the info, you're very informed about this!

Oh man, if Pokemon was released this Friday... I'd be able to have a 3-days-straight marathon!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2012)

Getting this game. I hope these snot nosed rodent kids don't eat up every copy at Gamestop. Hate seeing good games go to waste. :<


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been waiting months to hear this. (Spoilers)

Awful. <3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2012)

Spoiler: I love this game



Start of turn 25
Dntien called Togekiss back!
Dntien sent out Lanturn!

Harpe used Scald!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Lanturn lost 12% of its health!
The foe's Lanturn was burned!

The foe's Lanturn restored a little HP using its Leftovers!
Harpe restored a little HP using its Leftovers!
The foe's Lanturn is hurt by its burn!

Start of turn 26
The foe's Lanturn used Heal Bell!
A bell chimed!

Harpe used Scald!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Lanturn lost 13% of its health!
The foe's Lanturn was burned!

The foe's Lanturn restored a little HP using its Leftovers!
Harpe restored a little HP using its Leftovers!
The foe's Lanturn is hurt by its burn!

Start of turn 27
The foe's Lanturn used Heal Bell!
A bell chimed!

Harpe used Scald!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Lanturn lost 13% of its health!
The foe's Lanturn was burned!

The foe's Lanturn restored a little HP using its Leftovers!
The foe's Lanturn is hurt by its burn!

Start of turn 28
The foe's Lanturn used Heal Bell!
A bell chimed!

Harpe used Scald!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Lanturn lost 14% of its health!
The foe's Lanturn was burned!

The foe's Lanturn restored a little HP using its Leftovers!
The foe's Lanturn is hurt by its burn!

Start of turn 29
The foe's Lanturn used Heal Bell!
A bell chimed!

Harpe used Scald!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Lanturn lost 11% of its health!
The foe's Lanturn fainted!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2012)

So I picked up Black 2 ... though I still keep wondering if I should've picked up White 2 instead since White was the previous version I had.  (Do you have the same- or different- color sequel?)

At any rate, boy you can catch Riolu early, even before your first Gym Leader battle even.  Not that it makes much difference since Riolu doesn't actually learn any Fighting techniques until later.  Still, the Gym match was a right blast.  My Riolu took out his Patrat with a few Counters (and a Potion), but Cheren's Lillipup hit pretty hard after a Work Up.  Wiped half my team, but I did manage to Paralyze the thing with Mareep's Thunder Wave, then subsequently outlast him.

Signing off at Virbank for now ... and _still_ wondering whether I should've gone for White 2 over Black 2.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2012)

I picked the opposite version, and I'm glad I did. It makes the game feel even _more_ different than the prequel.

I'm at Castelia City right now. It's funny how big it seems now. I guess things are smaller when you don't explore every nook and cranny.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2012)

It's not like I really _need_ the version-exclusive Mons (having already completed the whole Unova Dex in White 1).  And the manual hints that one of the Keys you can unlock enables you to swap Black City / White Forest at any time.  So the only visible version differences left are Opelucid's aesthetic and which dragon N was known to have acquired.  Other minor differences include which difficulty-mode key you can acquire, and which dragon Pokemon a certain NPC gifts to you (Gabite or Dratini, the latter of which are still available wild in both versions).

It's also amusing how your rival got his starter as an egg, rather than from the Professor.

As for Kyurem itself, as the concept art goes I was always a little more in favor of White Kyurem over Black, but judging by the sprites I've seen . . . bah, I really just don't like Kyurem much at all to begin with.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 7, 2012)

Gonna get mine Tuesday. I always get so creative during and after a pokemon game. ^^ Here's hoping.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

I got the game today and completely disregarded everyone's opinions and thoughts on this topic. Just know I got the game. It's in my hands. Now it's in my 3DS XL (YEAH! I WENT SIZE TO MATCH). I'm playing it right now. This game is.... really really slow. Oh, wait, just got running shoes. Okay that's cool I guess. This feels like..... a DS game.... holy hell.



SirRob said:


> Speaking of reviews, IGN gave it a 9.6.
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused. I thought games were usually shipped to stores on Tuesdays, but would be held until the release date? Is it the other way around? Is there even anything special about Tuesday or did I just make that up?



Shipments can come at any day from Tuesday-Saturday at the latest. Most of the time, they'll receive a game a few days ahead so they can prepare preorders and take inventory of how much product they received to ensure that a person who reserved the game doesn't walk away empty handed on the release (along with ensuring they have enough shipment to take on the wave of "I was too poor to preorder at the time :[" customers.)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh, you know how in Pokemon games 99% of the time trash cans are empty but you can check them anyway?  Now you actually get an achievement (medal) for doing precisely that. :lol:



> I got the game today and completely disregarded everyone's opinions and thoughts on this topic.


I haven't even visited this topic at all since the Japanese release date.

I don't actually like many of the remixed music tracks, particularly Plasma's remixed battle theme which just sounds ... too discordant and chaotic.  The melody's still there, but I liked the original Plasma battle theme better.

Anyway, Roxie was a blast.  A Whirlipede?  Good thing I have Pidove, Growlithe, and a few Pecha berries equipped.  Bad thing that Pidove almost went down in a single hit from Venoshock anyway.  Won by Burning the opponent with Ember.  So I'm currently two for two on Gym Leaders.  (Back in White 1, I beat all 8 Gym leaders on the first try.)

The first trip to Pokestar Studios ... hilarious.  Absolutely and completely worth it.

Now I'm at Castelia, trying to decide whether to finish exploring the sewers or that Relic Passage first.  There's only one problem with the sewers:  ZUBATS AND RATATTA, the two Mons who practically invented the term "goddamned bats".  I enjoy these guys about as much as one enjoys having the flu.  Well, at least on the first trip in your rival is accompanying you as a tagteam partner (free healing after battle! w00t!).  Now whatever his beef with Plasma is....

Also, apparently you can find wild Eevee(!) in Castelia among tall grass.  That's right - there's patches of tall grass (light AND dark) smack dab in the middle of Unova's largest, densest population center.  Takes a little while to find it, but like the Riolu before, I'm not leaving Castelia without an Eevee.

It's ironic how you're told that Fighting-types are great against Normals and hinted you can find Riolu in Flocessy Ranch ... but Riolu don't learn any normal Fighting-type moves until Lv.15 or so (when you'd be strong enough to take Cheren down by brute force anyway).

PS:  I also caught Therian Tornadus on the Dream Radar.  He looks fine, I guess, but I gotta say his navel ruby is definitely one of the more unfortunately-placed design elements in Pokemon history.

PPS:  Okay, I think I'll finish exploring the sewers first - Flaaffy and Riolu can take care of the Zubats and Ratatta.  (And why am I always so suspicious of Scientist-class NPC's?)

I also found the doctor!  Now I can stay down here indefinitely.  Biggest thing I like about Unova dungeons - the NPC halfway through who'll heal your entire team any time you ask him.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like more of the same since Pokemon Red/Blue...


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Looks like more of the same since Pokemon Red/Blue...



And you look like the same as every person who has that goddam species as their murrsona, yet you don't see me complaining.


----------



## Percy (Oct 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> And you look like the same as every person who has that goddam species as their murrsona, yet you don't see me complaining.


Okay, that was a bit harsh.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 8, 2012)

Percy said:


> Okay, that was a bit harsh.



Insult pikachu?! I'll cut you.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

Percy said:


> Okay, that was a bit harsh.


He mocked my religion. He had it coming.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2012)

GIMME WHA I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEE EEEE E E E E

(I'm at the 4th gym)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 8, 2012)

Darn Braviary got knocked out due to the sandstorm.  There was even a wild one....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2012)

JUST TO KNOW

YOU'RE ABOUT TO FEEL MY 

RAGE!!!

(Fighting Team Plasma)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmmm. To get black or white? Decisions, decisions. Should I take it like my coffee or my men? 

My men, I think.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Hmmm. To get black or white? Decisions, decisions. Should I take it like my coffee or my men?
> 
> My men, I think.




You're into black dudes? If so, are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> You're into black dudes? If so, are you a boy or a girl?



You must be looking for some lovin'... :V 

 That is mystery I'm afraid. But if you follow the clues...


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You must be looking for some lovin'... :V
> 
> That is mystery I'm afraid. But if you follow the clues...




......... so if we went into a daycare center............................................



You're a ditto. Gross!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 8, 2012)

SANDILE THAT HAS MOXIE. CATCH IT. *caught* 

Also yay Lucario get.


----------



## Percy (Oct 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> ......... so if we went into a daycare center............................................
> 
> 
> 
> You're a ditto. Gross!


What, you don't like hot Ditto action? :V


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

It never feels right knowing the person you made love to is pink T-1000.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2012)

WHY?! WHYYYY?! JUST LET ME THROUGH DARN IT! They... they don't even have an excuse this time!! This should be illegal!! Let me in my White Forest darn it, please!!!


----------



## Percy (Oct 8, 2012)

Welp, looks like I probably won't be getting any shinies any time soon. Not once have I encountered one (beside from the Red Gyrados) and I've played and completed every generation of Pokemon that has them, beside from Black 2. n_n


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> Welp, looks like I probably won't be getting any shinies any time soon. Not once have I encountered one (beside from the Red Gyrados) and I've played and completed every generation of Pokemon that has them, beside from Black 2. n_n



Aww. I have a friend in that situation. Never got a "natural" shiny. Just got to play like mad or be lucky. 

I was so jealous when my gff hatched a pink buneary. >:C


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2012)

Just caught a Riolu in the Dream Radar.  (...but of course I already have one.)



SirRob said:


> Let me in my White Forest darn it, please!!!


Remember in BW1 where the guy wouldn't let you go east of Opelucid because "something" is going on?  They never explained that either.  At least they say they're giving Skyarrow Bridge a maintenance inspection (though WHY they have to shut it down is another matter).

At any rate, up through Castelia and there's still no hint about Unova getting frozen over (assuming that wasn't just for promotional purposes).  Still not leaving without an Eevee, dammit!  If I had the time to go Lapras fishing in W1's Village Bridge (not only do Lapras occur only in rippling water, but only 5% of the time at that), I have the time to go Eevee hunting.  You like NEVER get to see wild Eevee in the main series.

I also gotta catch me a Buneary.  Preferably male and with Cute Charm.  THEN it can be Eevee time.

And I really, REALLY hate Cottonees now.  Mega Drain, Leech Seed, Mega Drain, Leech Seed . . . yes I can have my Growlithe toast 'em or Pidove blow them out of the park, but trying to capture one alive ... screw it.  Used a Quick Ball and it saved a lot of headaches.



Percy said:


> Welp, looks like I probably won't be getting any shinies any time soon. Not once have I encountered one (beside from the Red Gyrados) and I've played and completed every generation of Pokemon that has them, beside from Black 2. n_n


Out of the entire series I have only ever seen two shinies in the wild:  A Wurmple I knocked out of a tree and a Krabby I found under a rock.  (Both of them in HG, in fact!)

I hear you can get a shiny dragon from a certain NPC after beating the game, though.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Out of the entire series I have only ever seen two shinies in the wild:  A Wurmple I knocked out of a tree and a Krabby I found under a rock.  (Both of them in HG, in fact!)
> 
> I hear you can get a shiny dragon from a certain NPC after beating the game, though.



I've seen no less than 50,000 Pokemon throughout my Pokemon training career. Not one natural shiny.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel....

Still searching for a wild Eevee in Castelia.  It's a pretty nice little glade there, but the busy Castelia music just doesn't fit it.  I really need something like Johto's National Park music for this search....

Hey, an Eevee!  Should I get him, or try to nab a Buneary first?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh my fuck. It's like some of the computers EV trained. Some of these motherfuckers don't play. I haven't died in a Pokemon game since Platinum, but a random trainer's Growlithe wiped out my entire team alone.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2012)

I remember the first time I got into a Triple Battle -- they totally wiped the floor with me!  My first Game Over in Pokemon White 1 - not against Plasma, not against my Rivals, not against Gym Leaders, but some random Ace Trainer on Route 8.

By the way . . . _what the hell is Eevee's catch rate!?_  I've just run into another wild Eevee (and a female!) but she just refuses to catch.  Paralyzed, 1 HP, but she's happily wrecked 3 Premier Balls, 5 Heal Balls, and 12 Poke Balls; and (just to add insult to injury) all but one of them even before the first shake!

I do love Timer Balls though - first one caught her like a charm 

(I think now I understand why you always get Eevees as gifts from NPC's....)

Still need to train my team more -- first Castelia Gym trainer had two Mons at Lv.20, I guess that means Burgh will have his 3-Mon team in the 23-25 range.  And mine is just barely cracking 20 right now.

PS:  Now the real irony is I've caught two more Eevee (and both genders!), with just three Great Balls, and have yet to even _spot_ another Buneary.  (And, hey, speak of the devil....)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2012)

Post credits music? BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Post credits music? BRILLIANT!!!


Well that didn't take long. Did you truly go on a 12 hour Pokemon marathon like you said you would?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> Well that didn't take long. Did you truly go on a 12 hour Pokemon marathon like you said you would?



I did it with Black 1 and Platinum.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> Well that didn't take long. Did you truly go on a 12 hour Pokemon marathon like you said you would?


Well, not sure about 12 hours straight, but I did spend all my free time playing.

...and some of my not-free time.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Well, not sure about 12 hours straight, but I did spend all my free time playing.
> 
> ...and some of my not-free time.


Fair enough. I didn't have too much free time prior to me buying the game, but now I have a lot of it.
Now, I'm not going to have a marathon of playing it, but I'm going to go get them badges.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 9, 2012)

I gotta buy it, gotta buy it. I must become royal crown master.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got my copy!! :3 Beautiful!


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 9, 2012)

Rob's too fast. I'm doing my first run through of pokemon white 2 as a nuzlocke run.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2012)

What are you talking about? I haven't even reached Accumula town yet.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm at the starting line still cause I need time to mentally, physically and psychologically prepare myself for the hell that awaits me ahead. That and the chance of getting......garbador.... 



You're already done with half the game. >:[


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't get why people rush through Pokemon games. I'm thinking I'm the only person who likes catching a ton of Pokemon as I go. Still need to pick this up as well.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> I don't get why people rush through Pokemon games. I'm thinking I'm the only person who likes catching a ton of Pokemon as I go. Still need to pick this up as well.


Beat game first, go back and catch 'em all later.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> Beat game first, go back and catch 'em all later.



Ha! You only get to play a new game for the first time once. I love to explore so I take my time. If you don't you miss out on some great items.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Ha! You only get to play a new game for the first time once. I love to explore so I take my time. If you don't you miss out on some great items.


Okay okay fine. Beat game after worthwhile exploring first, then catch 'em all later.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2012)

A great thing about Pokemon is that there's no missable stuff. So, sure, you can rush through the game and still explore those areas post-game. 

Also, YOU CAN DO FUNFEST MISSIONS BY YOURSELF?! Time to do them all!! I'll smoke the competition!


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> A great thing about Pokemon is that there's no missable stuff. So, sure, you can rush through the game and still explore those areas post-game.
> 
> Also, YOU CAN DO FUNFEST MISSIONS BY YOURSELF?! Time to do them all!! I'll smoke the competition!





YEAH! GOOD LUCK SMOKING YOURSELF ROB! I'LL BE CHEERING FOR YOU! I'M ROOTIN' FOR YOU BABY!


Click!


Beep....Beep....Beep.....


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2012)

Percy said:


> Beat game first, go back and catch 'em all later.


That "new game smell" only lasts so long -- make it last while you can.

Anyway, I know Burgh's Gym is supposed to be a "cocoon" theme but somebody please tell me how with that particular rendition of Gym music you're _not_ supposed to think spiders-and-cobwebs when you walk in there.  Listening to Roxie rock out in Virbank Gym was awesome, but Castelia Gym, not so much.

I also find it interesting how Cheren hints he had to prepare a lower-level team for his role as a Gym Leader, rather than using his "usual partners".


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> That "new game smell" only lasts so long -- make it last while you can.


This is, I always find, to be the past part of Pokemon. Each new discovery as you go through the game - you only make each one once!





> I also find it interesting how Cheren hints he had to prepare a lower-level team for his role as a Gym Leader, rather than using his "usual partners".


If you'll remember, in Victory Road at the end of Black and White, Cheren's at his strongest with a champion-level team. It'll be interesting to see whether or not he drags them out for a plot point or something; can't wait for the game, it's released here on Friday.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2012)

I totally disagree, the best part about Pokemon is its replay value. Other games end when you beat the game, but Pokemon begins.



Toshabi said:


> YEAH! GOOD LUCK SMOKING YOURSELF ROB! I'LL BE CHEERING FOR YOU! I'M ROOTIN' FOR YOU BABY!
> 
> 
> Click!
> ...


Thanks, mom!


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I totally disagree, the best part about Pokemon is its replay value. Other games end when you beat the game, but Pokemon begins.



Awh, but the replay value is basically limited to team refinement. I'm not really a competitive player; I get all sentimental about my 'mons while running through the story and story end-game. So while Black and White revolutionised the competitive field with so many new additions, it honestly felt a lot shorter to me because the end-game was basically limited to finding the Seven Sages and the Swords; whereas Pearl and Diamond had me putting in ludicrous hours through the Battle Island, Swarm, Turnback Cave, Underground and legendaries.

I really loved the new additions to battle mechanics, and since we're still in the same gen I guess that won't change so much. I just really hope there's a lot more end-game (and really, _really_ hope it isn't all wireless minigames. Friendship check? :s)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2012)

Medals, Pokestar, Musicals, Funfest, Pokedex, Subway, PWT, Black Tower, etc.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

Some of the new remixes kind of got me sad =[


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Some of the new remixes kind of got me sad =[


PWT remixes are awesome though. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

True. BUT STILL!! Let me be miserable damnit and complaiiiiiin even though I love this game.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2012)

Sometimes I really hate being on the receiving end of status buffs (Work Up, etc.).  Especially when I'm trying to score a good hit with Counter (because under those specific circumstances it actually _is_ the strongest attack my Mon has on him).  Reminds me of my first time against E4 Karen in HG:  I didn't really have anything to take out her Houndoom with, and it _sweeps my whole team_ away with Dark Pulse because I couldn't stop it from doing two or three Nasty Plots first.  Losses like that hurt.  Really hurt, like rage-quit-erase-your-save-file hurt.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought White 2 yesterday, and just started onto Route 4 from Castelia City.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2012)

"Each (Funfest) mission has got up to three levels for you to play, of varying difficulty. However, there is a fourth level that can be accessed for each mission by using the following key command: Select, Down, Down, Down, Up, Up, Up, Up, Select." 

WHAAAAAAT 

CHEAT CODES IN MY POKEMON?!

Also, also, the Pass Power "Hatching +++" is obtainable in White 2 without having to connect to other players. If I had known about this sooner, White 2 would've been my choice hands down. It was still my choice though, so, I really lucked out!

Also, also, also, Funfest missions net you some pretty rare items, like shards and evolution items. I can't believe I missed all of this!! It's like Christmas!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> "Each (Funfest) mission has got up to three levels for you to play, of varying difficulty. However, there is a fourth level that can be accessed for each mission by using the following key command: Select, Down, Down, Down, Up, Up, Up, Up, Select."
> 
> WHAAAAAAT
> 
> ...



:C What's a funfest mission?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> :C What's a funfest mission?


Missions you get from the Entralink. It's like Black and White's missions, but those could only be done with other people.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Missions you get from the Entralink. It's like Black and White's missions, but those could only be done with other people.



Oh yeah those. Thanks very much! 

God, some of those were boring.O-o Prehaps they'll improve them this go round.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

Or they won't be improved and you'll be left with the feeling of dissatisfaction, depression, and want. You'll stare idly at your DS screen, wondering why Nintendo would release such an unfinished game mode in such a sacred series. And in a fit of rage, you'll do the unthinkable,... you'll make a rant thread!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2012)

Browsed Bulbapedia a bit (trying to avoid spoilers) ... so apparently there's this area in the postgame where you can get, among other things, one Shiny Haxorus?  And there's an area along Route 4 where you can get either a Mandibuzz or Braviary on certain days of the week?  And Route 4 itself is different between versions?

Anyway, my Riolu just evolved to Lucario.  If only that happened sooner, I could've walked all over Roxie.

Tried making a few more PokeStar Studios films.  The default Riolu-Man versus Brycen-Man was campy and hilarious.  But I think my favorite part is that piano ditty that plays while you're filming Pokemon battles in the greenscreen room.

(And it's a very good thing they localized the name from "Pokewood" to "PokeStar".  It may sound like a pun on Rock Star instead of Hollywood, but at least it doesn't sound like some Rule 34 joke.)


----------



## Percy (Oct 10, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> (And it's a very good thing they localized the name from "Pokewood" to "PokeStar".  It may sound like a pun on Rock Star instead of Hollywood, but at least it doesn't sound like some Rule 34 joke.)



They thought ahead. I like that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Or they won't be improved and you'll be left with the feeling of dissatisfaction, depression, and want. You'll stare idly at your DS screen, wondering why Nintendo would release such an unfinished game mode in such a sacred series. And in a fit of rage, you'll do the unthinkable,... you'll make a rant thread!



N-No...that's, that's not true!! *That's Impossible!!!!*


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2012)

Burgh, you really need more type diversity on your team than two Bug+Grass (double weaknesses to fire AND flying) out of three Mons.  My Lv.18 Growlithe sent your Lv.24 Leavanny packing in almost a single hit!  (Your Swadloon did go down in a single hit, and my Dewott took out your Dwebble in two Razor Shells.)

I was a little worried about what Burgh might try to pull, but he never got a chance to shine, even less so than in Black/White 1.  Seriously, HG Bugsy put up like three times more fight than that (and that was even _with_ Fire and Flying Pokemon on my side).


----------



## Dragoniss (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I myself just beat clay -5th gym badge- and did some story related elements that I will not go over and I gotta say I'm leveing my team so far, its kinda really hard to train, I have to go on a big aduino hunt after this again.

My current team is:
Dewtott - Spencer - Male - Brave nature - level 29 [First time picking the water starter, hes working decently so far.]
Lucario - Abby - Female - Quirky nature - level 27 [Hasn't had much time to shine but when she doe she shines bright.]
Growlithe - Blitz - Female - Serious nature - level 26 [I can't wait to evolve her. I'm tired of waiting till level 40 something lol.]
Sandslash - Knuckles - Male - Gentle nature - level 28 [If only he was shiny, oh well, Hes still a beast either way.]
Lilligant - Petulia - Female - Timid nature - level 31 [I have black so got it from the in game trade, good god is this thing a beast, even with out a quiver dance off! I defiantly recommend this pokemon to anyone who needs something on their team, plus the rare own tempo skill is so handy for swaggy things.]
Espeon - Josiah - Male - Impish nature - level 28 [I named him that because my friends favorite pokemon is espeon and hes a dude so. Not the best nature though but its in game.]​
So far I really like this game. I got it the day it came out and have been really taking my time with it to really enjoy it. Plus I'm a slow grinder in pokemon.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 11, 2012)

Also, did anyone get the dream radar for pokemon?



Butterflygoddess said:


> N-No...that's, that's not true!! *That's Impossible!!!!*



Wouldn't it be crazy if I was really your father, stalking you on the internet to keep an eye on you? :V


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm really feeling the new breeding changes -- I'm trying to hatch a passable Haxorus and it's been going a lot faster than in Black. The changes make things at least 3 times as fast, and that's without factoring the Nursuries and Pass Powers that I'm working towards getting. Getting Pass Orbs for breeding's also great-- the Pass Powers are actually really useful now that I can actually, you know, use them.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Also, did anyone get the dream radar for pokemon?


Caught both Tornadus and Thundurus, two Riolu, a Sigilyph, Shuckle, Drifloon, Igglybuff, a few Leppa berries, and a truckload of evolutionary stones.  Upgraded the Beam and Energy to Lv.2, upgraded Visiscopt to Lv.4 (soon to be Lv.Max) during the process.  Still have yet to actually transfer anything to the game card....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2012)

Are any of those Riolu female and have Justified..?

(Although, maybe Steadfast is better for the Battle Subway, anyway...)

---

Btw. This Magnemite Coil thing is insane. Put a Magnemite in the GTS, ask for another Magnemite... BAM! Instant new Magnemite. People are doing this to get new customers in the Join Avenue. It also makes your globe look pretty!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2012)

Dunno, the Dream Radar doesn't give details.  But All Dream Radar Pokemon DO have their hidden abilities....

(Justified is a decent ability for Lucario, though, what with having double Dark resistance).

Speaking of Dark, since when do Eevees come with Bite built right in?

I absolutely LOVE that.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2012)

It doesn't..? That's strange, since all that data's probably programmed in, anyway...

Oh, Justified is a great ability for Lucario. In the Battle Subway though, flinch hax could be crippling, and it's much harder to predict a dark type attack. So Steadfast or Inner Focus might be better choices, in that case. I was thinking a lot about it since I asked, haha. I've already started breeding for a good Lucario, anyway, so...

Eevee's had Bite since it was a Normal type move in Gen 1. Makes perfect sense for it to have that move, I think.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow; Join Avenue is _literally_ right on Nimbasa's doorstep.  And the tutorial passerby who forms your first shop?  Mine's a cafÃ©, which raises a Pokemon's happiness.  That's right, you can buy Pokemon happiness with money again.

And Colress . . . it is _never_ a good sign when your opponent's Trainer Class is "PKMN Trainer".  (Who else has that class?  Your rivals, N, Red....)



SirRob said:


> It doesn't..? That's strange, since all that data's probably programmed in, anyway...


Not exactly.  The Dream Radar only tells you the species of what you caught.  Everything else (IVs, Nature, hidden personality value, etc.) is generated by BW2 itself when you transfer (which is a two-step process, presumably as a safety feature; 3DS app writes to a designated area of the BW2 cart, then BW2 cart imports it from there into the actual game).

(PS:  The hidden personality value dictates a Pokemon's gender.)

You can also get wild Riolu in the Dream World, where they have a 1/4 chance of being female instead of 1/8 (insert "in your dreams" joke here).

Anyway, by now I have three Riolu, two Swablu, and that Shuckle ready to transfer.  I can also try to catch Landorus now.  According to Bulbapedia, catching the legendaries increases the variety of Mons or items you can find.

(Oh, and rumor has it that if you insert a Gen IV cartridge the Dream Radar will allow you to catch that game's version mascot - hidden ability included!)



> I've already started breeding for a good Lucario, anyway, so...


The only strike against breeding is a cosmetic one, how all bred Mons come in standard Poke Balls.  There's a certain special ... something about sending out a Mon from a different Ball.  I have my Lucario and one Eevee in Premier Balls, and my girlfinder (a male Cute Charm Minccino, which itself required a Cute Charm Pokemon to find) in a Heal Ball.



> Eevee's had Bite since it was a Normal type move in Gen 1. Makes perfect sense for it to have that move, I think.


But now Eevee learns it *at Lv.17*!  Previously you had to wait until Lv.29 or so.  They just keep compressing the Eeveelution movepool to learn things faster and faster (Eeveelutions now finish learning all their moves before Lv.50).


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2012)

Spoiler: the plot



Rood also has the PKMN Trainer class, which was... somewhat strange.



Oh, really? That actually makes a lot of sense. I wonder if stats from Dream World Pokemon are generated in the same fashion. 

They really should allow you to customize what ball you can put your Pokemon in, shouldn't they..? I actually had a lot of fun with Gen 4's ball capsules. 

Eevee's movepool was probably condensed since it's found early on in the wild.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: the plot
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if stats from Dream World Pokemon are generated in the same fashion.





Spoiler: the plot



More or less; DW pokemon are never shiny and their gender is known in advance, but everything else (Nature, etc.) is determined by the game at actual encounter time.



> Eevee's movepool was probably condensed since it's found early on in the wild.


Probably.  Jolteon also learns Thunder Fang now, though it's certainly not that much use on a Special attacker like Jolteon.

But at any rate, I better go back to the Desert Resort for training, because it looks like every Trainer around Nimbasa is at Lv.25, my team is still only Lv.21-23 range, and I have barely bothered meeting any wild Pokemon at all in that area.  (...and I just caught a female Trapinch!)

I can also challenge Landorus now on the Dream Radar.  But should I go send some Mons to my game first?  (Legendaries don't count towards the Dream Radar's 6 pokemon limit.)

Or maybe I should check out Lostlorn forest.  I got the TM for Snarl -- the one TM that you can't actually get in BW1 (it's event-exclusive and Nintendo never released the event to get it).


Spoiler: Lostlorn forest



And the NPC who gave it?  Actually a Zoroark.  Shame that doesn't register as a sighting on your Pokedex...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

I need to put Borderlands 2 and Dishonoured the fuck down. I've had the game since launch and still not done with the 3rd gym.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2012)

Bianca tells you if you have max EVs in a stat. I'm declaring her my waifu.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2012)

Lost to Cheren four times

maybe having this many Purrloin's isn't a good idea


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Lost to Cheren four times
> 
> maybe having this many Purrloin's isn't a good idea



Did you get Brokensect? I mean Genesect? Seriously, GET THAT POKEMON! He will save your ass.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Did you get Brokensect? I mean Genesect? Seriously, GET THAT POKEMON! He will save your ass.



Woah, woah, what? I'm at the first gym. Isn't Genesect the mascot plot legendary way further in the story?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2012)

That's Kyurem. Genesect is an Event Pokemon-- you can get it via Mystery Gift.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Woah, woah, what? I'm at the first gym. Isn't Genesect the mascot plot legendary way further in the story?



Yeah download it, and straight to the Pokemanz hospital with you.


----------



## Percy (Oct 13, 2012)

Finally my Riolu evolved... Took long enough. :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still playing the first white.  I have no idea if I'll ever finish it cuz I kinda suck at these types of games.  It is fun though, most of the time.


----------



## Percy (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit, I lucked out while battling Clay.
He had his Excadrill out, and I had my level 31 Lucario battling him. I used Counter, desperately hoping he wouldn't OHKO me with Bulldoze. It left me with 1 HP, and counter OHKOed him. I don't have any other Pokemon that isn't weak to ground/has a high enough level. I don't remember ever being that lucky in a gym battle before.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

Percy said:


> Holy shit, I lucked out while battling Clay.
> He had his Excadrill out, and I had my level 31 Lucario battling him. I used Counter, desperately hoping he wouldn't OHKO me with Bulldoze. It left me with 1 HP, and counter OHKOed him. I don't have any other Pokemon that isn't weak to ground/has a high enough level. I don't remember ever being that lucky in a gym battle before.



You mean to say (puts on shades) another one bites the dust?


----------



## Percy (Oct 13, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You mean to say (puts on shades) another one bites the dust?


YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2012)

My team is ready. Let's do this. Let's do the PWT!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> My team is ready. Let's do this. Let's do the PWT!!



Rooob! Don't forget ya protection!!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2012)

Blaine... he... he violated me... If I had switched Gengar out instead of having it use Destiny Bond, I think I might've been able to turn the tables on him. At least, now I can expect his Rapidash to outspeed Haxorus.

Edit: HA!! I faced him again, but this time he didn't have Rapidash.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

Burgh is an idiot. LEAVANNY IS MY ACE!!! *Uses cut the whole match*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2012)

The Pokedex has confirmed  that humans do indeed eat Pokemon (Basculin is supposed to be delicious).
I'm currently training my team to take on Opelucid Gym. I COULD just savage them with legendaries, but I want to be all sentimental and keep the original team together to the end.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit. I love this Join Avenue thing. It's actually helpful.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Holy shit. I love this Join Avenue thing. It's actually helpful.



I'm too lazy to look up. How so?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

I love how I went to the Pokemon wiki to find out where to get these Brokensect drives and the background changes from friendly Pokemanz to grisly Doom 3 BFG Edition.





Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm too lazy to look up. How so?



It's a place where you can have passerbys set up unique shops and sell you things that actually help your Pokemanz. It's not some extra bullshit like the movie maker or contests.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2012)

You're not going to believe this.
It looks as if _all Pokemon caught via Dream Radar are female._

So I now have three female Prankster Riolu.   Anyone want?



Percy said:


> Holy shit, I lucked out while battling Clay.
> He had his Excadrill out, and I had my level 31 Lucario battling him. I used Counter, desperately hoping he wouldn't OHKO me with Bulldoze. It left me with 1 HP, and counter OHKOed him. I don't have any other Pokemon that isn't weak to ground/has a high enough level. I don't remember ever being that lucky in a gym battle before.


I also scored a Counter OHKO against Cheren back in Aspertia.  But you know what's more fun than a Counter OHKO?  A Me First OHKO.  Like one I did in Platinum, with a Toxicroak vs. my Lucario: I Me First'ed their Mud Bomb right back in their face for the win.

(I don't suppose you could catch Emolgas yet?  Immune to Ground, resistant to Steel....)

I remember my Clay battle back in White 1 -- my Servine was the only thing left standing against his Excadrill, and wore it out using Leech Seed and Leaf Blade (plus several Coils).  The other luckiest times I had in W1 were having my Serperior square off against Dragons - Iris's Haxorus (won primarily via Leech Seed) and Ghetsis's Hydreigon (dodged a few Fire Blasts and almost won, again mainly via Leech Seed).



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm currently training my team to take on Opelucid Gym. I COULD just savage them with legendaries, but I want to be all sentimental and keep the original team together to the end.


Me too!  I insist on winning with only regular Mons that I either caught or got from an NPC; no legendaries, no breeding.  (Yeah I guess I did make an exception in W1 for Zorua/Zoroark, but still.)  The only Pokemon game where legendaries were recurring members in my party was Pokemon Colosseum with the legendary beasts (which are still my favorite set of legendaries).



XoPachi said:


> It's a place where you can have passerbys set up unique shops and sell you things that actually help your Pokemanz. It's not some extra bullshit like the movie maker or contests.


You can get a shop that sells Fresh Water by the dozen.  (No more hogging the vending machines)
You can even get a shop that sells Berries.

Wow, you really get Fly really early now.  BTW, I just realized I should be putting a Scope Lens onto my Super Luck Tranquill.  That will give Air Cutter a _1/3_ chance of landing a critical (which is good because the whole Pidove family sucks at their Special Attack).

And I just spotted the first reference to N:  After helping a lost Pansage get back to his owner in Anville, the NPC says something about a "person with green hair" who can supposedly talk with Pokemon.

PS:  ...And by now my Eevee is happy enough to evolve -- but I want her to be an Espeon, not Umbreon.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2012)

So Elesa went down.  She's still got her trusty Emolga I see, though only one instead of two (all her team members still have Volt Switch, just not quite as impressive as her tag team twin Emolgas from BW1).  Wore her down equally, by the time I scored two KOs her last Pokemon only had a slice of HP left ... endgame.  Had to use a lot of items, so I reloaded the save, prepped my team better (Cheri berries for everyone!) to see if I could get a more epic fight going.

Cheri Berry Synchronise Espeon was a fun combo.  Giving Liepard Snarl was definitely useful (Elesa is mainly a Special attacker).  But guess who scored all the KO's?  Trusty starter Dewott.  Flaaffy and Zebstrike got Dug off the field, Emolga went down with a Water Pulse.  Elesa you really made a tactical blunder having your Zebstrika try Quick Attack instead of Volt Switch....

Any rate, rival finally reveals why he personally hates Plasma so much.  I'm safely in Driftveil now -- I see the heartbreaker, Charles, gives you practice Triple _and_ Rotation battles this time instead of just one or the other.  Also caught me a Ducklett -- I really should name it "Princess".  And I see what's left of Team Plasma Classic is still around.

Wow, lots of hotels in Driftveil now.  Must be because of the PWT next door.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 14, 2012)

I beat dream radar. Finally was able to actually get started on B&W2. Holy shit movie mode is so....... stupid.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I beat dream radar. Finally was able to actually get started on B&W2. Holy shit movie mode is so....... stupid.





Spoiler: the plot



But Sabrina is ~FABULOUS~


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, Clay's Excadrill _really_ packs a punch with that Bulldoze.  If I didn't know better I'd swear it was Earthquake!

But Dewott's Razor Shell packs a mean punch, too.  Tranquill nearly held her own against Krokorok, Dewott washed out Sandslash pretty easily, and Excadrill?  OHKO.  Heck, Dewott could've swept the whole team all by himself.

Oh, and I also got the "Noneffective artist" badge because I wasted a few turns learning that Bone Rush doesn't work against Baltoys (they have Levitate).


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: the plot
> 
> 
> 
> But Sabrina is ~FABULOUS~




....... I'm never going back again.


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2012)

The model of SkyArrow Bridge in Pokestar Studios is :3.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh, and I also got the "Noneffective artist" badge because I wasted a few turns learning that Bone Rush doesn't work against Baltoys (they have Levitate).


I have that one as my favorite. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2012)

Elesa just got it in the MOUTH. How'd her Zebstrika NOT take out Brokensect with Flame Charge? lol
I'm still chuggin along. I'm a bit behind. School and drawing still getting in the way.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2012)

So after that ceremonial opening tournament in Driftveil (seriously, Lv.25 opponents versus my Lv.30 team) and a run-in with Plasma (good thing I used a Heart Scale to teach my Espeon her Psybeam), I go check out Driftveil's side of the Relic Passage.  Guess what other area it connects to and who's waiting for you down there at Lv.35?



SIX said:


> The model of SkyArrow Bridge in Pokestar Studios is :3.


The best part is how they say it's 1:144 scale -- the model is like two or three steps long, and the real thing is about that _times 144_.  (And Skyarrow is totally the best breeding route ever.)


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 15, 2012)

What happens in Skyarrow stays in Skyarrow.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2012)

hehe, I just walked into the union room and there were some high schoolers at college (killing time, some kind of invitational thing.) playing it.

"Whoa, who's Eileen?"
"I don't have my DS."
"Let's battle her!"
*they're still 40s, and proceed to get OHKO'd by all my PokÃ©s*
"Darn it Eileen!"
Me: *From a corner* Muahahahaha.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> (And Skyarrow is totally the best breeding route ever.)


Nah, Route 3 is. You don't even have to look at the screen while you're breeding-- if an egg is hatching or the daycare man is calling you, the music changes.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2012)

Music?  Yes, I did wear beaten ruts into Route 3 when I was waiting for Pokemon to lay eggs, but when it came time to actually _hatch_ them, Skyarrow is about 1.5 egg cycles long and all you have to do is hold one direction for 20 seconds at a time.

At any rate, Cheren dropped some foreshadowing (boy does he get screen time, not like your "typical" Gym Leader) after I left Driftveil and he also gives the Surf HM.  Surf!  Y'know, I've forgotten what it's like to have a Surfin' starter.  (Mainly because I've never picked the Water-type starter before. )  Unfortunately, my Mons are a bit strong to do anything _but_ inflict KOs on the Water-types I keep running into.  Except maybe for Zoroark and his Foul Play....

Also traded a Boldore and Gurdurr on the GTS.  Not that I particularly like the Timburr family (beyond Timburr itself).

And apparently you can only assign one Favorite Medal.  In my case I'll go with "Trash Master".  Seriously, there are like two or three trashcans that actually have items in them this time around - more than enough to keep players checking every trashcan they walk by from here to eternity.

In the meantime, I think I'll go take my Dewott surfing down Castelia sewers.  Must be a storm sewer....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah-- if you stop moving (which you would in those instances), the music loses its drums. The unfortunate thing about Skyarrow is that if you hold one direction for -too- long, you'll get taken out of the area. Very annoying when you're only half-focusing on the game, which you probably would be if you were taking on the arduous task of breeding. Plus, it's inconvenient going from the daycare to the bridge-- it's an extra step that adds more time to the hatching process. 

Are items in trash cans detectable by the dowsing machine? I'm sure it doesn't matter cause I checked every trash can I could, too... I even got yelled for it once.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Are items in trash cans detectable by the dowsing machine? I'm sure it doesn't matter cause I checked every trash can I could, too... I even got yelled for it once.


Not that I know of, no.

Anyway, Castelia's sewers are still a maze even with Surf.  And apparently there's a rare Pokemon that will appear sometimes while you're surfing, but I never saw it.  (Could be just a Muk, but you never know.)

I really wanna go check out Mistralton cave now.  (Hey, was that Cobalion?)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2012)

Heh, Bugsy... I hate you. (You too Drayden)

Oh, oh, screw you too Jasmine. Screw your Curse-Roost Skarmory. Just finish me off, jeez.

Aughh?! Byron's Bronzong... Trick Room... Flinch abuse... ...

Oh great, my opponent after Byron is Liza, who's using the exact same strategy.

C-can I just fight Brock over and over again? Please??


----------



## Percy (Oct 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Curse-Roost Skarmory


That sounds like hell.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, it's a wild Axew!  Aww, those baby dwagons are such cute things.  I definitely should add her to my party ... maybe after Trapinch evolves.

And an Aron!  I haven't seen one of those in G5 yet at all.  (Aron are known to eat railroad tracks?  *sings "I've Been Muchin' On The Railroad"*)

Okay, so Cobalion isn't in the cave this time.  Well, at least it means I won't be going into a wild legendary battle with a battered team and low on healing items....

Wow, a lot of Trainers seem to have Fossil Pokemon these days ... (watches as Dewott is KO)  and damn it, seems I forgot just how much it hurts to be on the receiving end of an Acrobatics (that move got both my Emolga and Mienfoo through the Unova E4 last time).

And why do I even bother keeping Thunder Wave on my Flaaffy?  Every single time I try to use it, Flaaffy's Static paralyzes the enemy first and I end up with a wasted turn.



SirRob said:


> Screw your Curse-Roost Skarmory. Just finish me off, jeez.


That's ... gotta hurt.  A lot.


----------



## Percy (Oct 16, 2012)

...I love you Lapras.
He single-handedly defeated everyone in Opelucid Gym, while being lower-leveled than all of the Pokemon there.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2012)

Mm? Where'd you get it, Village Bridge?


----------



## Percy (Oct 16, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Mm? Where'd you get it, Village Bridge?


Mhm. I figured that as part ice type, it'd be useful. How right I was.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2012)

Currently spelunking in Chargestone Cave.  As Pokemon caves go, I think this one has got to be my all-time favorite.  I like how the lower you go, so does the music.  And having a Doctor down there to heal you if you need it certainly doesn't hurt 

I also caught a Rivalry Axew back in Mistralton Cave -- but come on Trapinch, you really need to evolve first.

(If Opelucid still does Dragons, Lucario should be able to rock it since he'll probably have Dragon Pulse by then.  And he might be able to Me First a few Dragon Claws.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2012)

Srsly Gengar

Srsly

You can't 2HKO Misty's Jellicent?

I seriously need to EV train this thing. But I'd have to reset its EVs since I used it ingame, and I don't yet have the berries for that.

--

Liza: So, you beat my Bronzong, eh? Not bad-- Too bad you can't beat my Xatu's crit-and-flinch strategy!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait to trade some pokes over. I wanna see how my dreamworld natu does early in the game. >:3c


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone but Kingdra. Anyone but Kingdra.

Pkmn Trainer Lance sent out Kingdra!

*Shuts off DS*

Although, now, I notice his Haxorus has Superpower... So Lucario wouldn't exactly be able to stand up to that, either. But Salamence or Flygon would've gone down with ease... sigh.

It's amazing though how this team can stand up to a lot of these guys, though... I've never actually made a team dedicated to the battle frontier before.
---
Hahaha, poor guy, I just kept critting him over and over again. Not that I need them against -that- team. Ohohohoho!!~!!~

"How the heck did I lose to you?"

And now I have an orange trainer card. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I'm now safely in Mistralton.  Not much to report, really.  Triple Battles get over _fast_, but Rotation battles are a little more mental since the combat is still one-on-one (and you can easily set up one or two Mons as dedicated meat shields).

As for the PWT, I hear there's a rental tournament.  Gotta try that sometime - good for quick battles.


----------



## Percy (Oct 17, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> As for the PWT, I hear there's a rental tournament.  Gotta try that sometime - good for quick battles.


Rentals are always fun. They force you to get creative with your battling style.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2012)

Last Night: Clear Victory Road, buy shitload of healing items, challenge Pokemon League, lose to Champion. Rage-train on Victory Road until satisfied. Equip team with attack-strenghtening items that I'd ignored the whole game.

This Morning: Crush Pokemon League with one swift stroke.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2012)

...so Mandibuzz's hidden ability is "Weak Armor"?  Er, no thanks.  Anyway, I think I'll go check out Celestial Tower before challenging Skyla.  Or maybe battle through her junior trainers just to see what levels I should expect from her team.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 18, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Last Night: Clear Victory Road, buy shitload of healing items, challenge Pokemon League, lose to Champion. Rage-train on Victory Road until satisfied. Equip team with attack-strenghtening items that I'd ignored the whole game.
> 
> This Morning: Crush Pokemon League with one swift stroke.



lol! I actually crushed the champion on my first try.

Having a good ice type is a real hard counter. :V Especialy if it's a walrein. OH NO YOU USED EARTHQUAKE!!! Good thing I have a ton of health.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2012)

Climbed Celestial Tower, caught a Litwick, rang the bell.  Juniper said to take on the Gym.  And so Skyla's Gym is a wind tunnel ....

Skyla went down.  Yeah, I _was_ training Emolga up for something like this, but I figured I'd save my Electric type for last.  As a trump card.  So instead, Zoroark takes out Swoobat and Swanna (not saving your strongest for last, are we Skyla?), then ... Skarmory?  Okay, I am not prepared to take on a Skarmory.  (Better type diversity on her part, though.) Still, Espeon packs a good punch (even against a Steel), and Lucario finishes the job with Force Palm.  Only suffered one KO, to Zoroark.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2012)

[double post]


----------



## Percy (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, the battle with Colress was one of the more difficult I've ever fought in a Pokemon game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2012)

Percy said:


> Wow, the battle with Colress was one of the more difficult I've ever fought in a Pokemon game.


Lucario and Liepard are a good combination.


----------



## Percy (Oct 19, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Lucario and Liepard are a good combination.


That Sturdy ability. à² _à² 

Edit: I retract my statement before. I'm fighting Ghetsis, and he is _annoying_.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2012)

Apparently when you register a second game card with the PGL this essentially gives you a second PDW account - gotta make friends, grow Berries, etc. on a per-game card basis.  Okay, I can understand the reasoning behind it, but it still kinda sucks.

And Mr. Yancy will you please stop stalking me on the Xtransceiver?

I'm now in the Strange House.  The music in here is so quiet it's creepy.  But good thing my Lucario's got Shadow Claw....

Then on to Reversal Mountain.  Hey, this place is huge. And Bianca's tagging along!  That means free healing!


----------



## Percy (Oct 20, 2012)

CHAMPION DEFEAT!

Well, actually that was about 2 hours ago.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2012)

That laugh in "Amor a primera vista" is _terrifying._


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello, Undella Town.  Took my rival down pretty easily -- shouldn't he have a 4th Mon by now?

I guess the plot goes northwest of here now.  Think I'll head south first though.

(And Ms. Socialite Marian's Lopunny, you have no excuse for using Jump Kick _after_ I use Fly.  Especially when your Lopunny is faster!)

Caught a Regenerator Mienfoo (also female, just like White 1).  Now if only I can keep her from fainting....  On to Lacunosa now -- oh, so _there's_ Cobalion.  Used up nearly all my healing items over 40 assorted Poke Balls, still didn't catch him.  (Master Balls are for wimps! *resets*)  Maybe next time.

As for that Pokemon Ranger Diane with her Triple Battle combo of Vibrava, Flareon, and Larvesta?  My Mienfoo, Fraxure, and Samurott came out in perfect formation - swept all of them away without giving them a single turn.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 21, 2012)

This Download PWT tournament really shows how much of a joke the Champions tournament is.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to Opelucid.  Wow, Drayden, you _really_ redecorated your Gym!  It's like 50x larger on the inside than the outside makes it look.

Caught Cobalion after a few tries (and with a normal Poke Ball, of all things!).  Virizion was harder (mostly due to having Giga Drain), eventually caught him as well (also with a normal Poke Ball!) .

So for tomorrow, should I try to take Drayden down or go west to Icirrus first?


----------



## Percy (Oct 22, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Caught Cobalion after a few tries (and with a normal Poke Ball, of all things!).  Virizion was harder (mostly due to having Giga Drain), eventually caught him as well (also with a normal Poke Ball!) .
> 
> So for tomorrow, should I try to take Drayden down or go west to Icirrus first?


I caught Cobalion with one ultra ball, and his health was in the green. c:

Also, I believe you can't go to Icirrus until you beat the champion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Mm? Where'd you get it, Village Bridge?



It's very VERY rare, though. It's also very VERY useful. (Well what's not to like? It's as strong as THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOM and is part water)


----------



## BRN (Oct 22, 2012)

Why are we basically just given a Volcarona not even half-way through the game?

That monster trounced everyone in the Elite Four while being twenty levels underlevelled back in my White I. Isn't that a *little* bit unbalanced?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> Why are we basically just given a Volcarona not even half-way through the game?
> 
> That monster trounced everyone in the Elite Four while being twenty levels underlevelled back in my White I. Isn't that a *little* bit unbalanced?



I believe that I'll be getting that in Black 2. XD I love Volcarona. It's always useful to have a fire type, plus a bug type that is able to counter some of the l33t four. (However, Iris is more beaten by ice types; whereas Alder was pretty much countered by a fire and rock type)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2012)

Volcarona's great. It can hatch your Pokemon faster AND fly to the IV checker. I used it ingame, but the one I used was the Larvesta you hatched in the originals.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Volcarona's great. It can hatch your Pokemon faster AND fly to the IV checker. I used it ingame, but the one I used was the Larvesta you hatched in the originals.


 My favorite Bug Pokemon; most of them I don't really care about aside from filling the Pokedex.

As for me, I'm dowsing the whole Unova region right now.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> [Lapras] is very VERY rare, though. It's also very VERY useful. (Well what's not to like? It's as strong as THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOM and is part water)


Being part Water neutralizes the weaknesses to Steel and Fire.  But yeah, actually finding a Lapras in the wild takes just short of forever.  (And if you want a girl Lapras, that takes an additional forever and a half.)



SIX said:


> Why are we basically just given a Volcarona not even half-way through the game?


Yes, you can legitimately catch a wild Volcarona, Braviary, and/or Mandibuzz at about half the level required for their wild pre-evolutions to actually evolve into those forms.  It doesn't make a lot of sense, but it's still kinda cool.



SirRob said:


> Volcarona's great. It can hatch your Pokemon faster AND fly to the IV checker. I used it ingame, but the one I used was the Larvesta you hatched in the originals.


I used Volcarona almost exclusively for that too, given how I don't see Bug+Fire as a particularly useful type combination (yet _another_ double weakness to Rock?).


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2012)

"The world will be stained red..."

A-am I playing Pokemon?!


----------



## Percy (Oct 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> "The world will be stained red..."
> 
> A-am I playing Pokemon?!


That was said in a Pokemon game?
Creepy...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> "The world will be stained red..."


...wih Berry juice! :lol:

Okay, kidding.  Anyway, I can already feel how the Gym battle against Drayden is going to be epic.  I was thinking his Mons will be in the Lv.40-45 range - no, even his junior trainers (Veteran class trainers btw) are lv.45 and up and my team is just not strong enough to take them on yet.  And with no ice, Lucario might be my best shot here ... provided I wake him up from the Dream World first....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 23, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Being part Water neutralizes the weaknesses to Steel and Fire.  But yeah, actually finding a Lapras in the wild takes just short of forever.  (And if you want a girl Lapras, that takes an additional forever and a half.)



However, it gains a weakness to electricity...but then again that's usually pretty manageable.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2012)

Ice is just not that good a type to have on your defense.  Only one resistance (to itself, of course) and _four_ weak points.

Anyway, I took my Mienfoo in to Pokestar Studios to film the tutorial film ("Brycen-Man") again.  Mienfoo is much higher levelled than the opponents here, takes Pawniard out in one Drain Punch.  I choose to say the wrong line (and half the audience falls asleep), but then before Brycen can order his Vullaby to Air Slash me I take it out with Rock Slide first.  I get a mixed ending which says that the hero ("Mienfoo Kid") beat Brycen Man but has a fatal flaw of having no confidence in himself.

"Fight on, Mienfoo Kid!
"Don't wimp out, Mienfoo Kid!"

Lol - now _that's_ campy 

Anyway, while I'm training my team to take on Drayden, I picked up a Buizel and nice pair of Skarmory ... hmm, think I'll go Surfing down the Relic Passage -- oh, wow, that was short.  Maybe I'll try hunting up a Castform next....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Humilau might be my new go-to place. It was Opelucid City in Black... I think I prefer upbeat music in Pokemon rather than calmer tracks.

(Also I get a lot more enjoyment out of the face board than I should.)

(But being gay with Marlon never gets old...)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2012)

Trying the PWT Rental Tournament now.  Rotation routney failed epically (okay, it was a forfeit) primarily due to my opponent spamming Double Team.  Damn that Giga Drain Leftovers Amoongus, too, because I can't Toxic it.  Otherwise I would have actually kept trying.

Trying a rental double tourney next.  Damn, half my team is vulnerable to Electric again and my first opponent throws out an Emolga _and_ Galvantula.  But I _do_ have a wild card in Explosion Garbodor (coupled with Explosion-immune Jellicent), in fact it won me the first round.  Second round, Elesa, I won mainly by Hypnosis spam (good thing Trubbish has that Payapa berry, too).  And my final opponent for today is _Bianca?_ ... Damn that Quick Claw Beheeyem!  You totally ruined my Explosion combo!  I might've won otherwise!

Okay, let's try the anything-goes Drifveil tournament this time,single battles, Espeon/Zoroark/Mienfoo.  First opponent was all Fighting ("Espeon, Psychic!"), except that two of them were Scrafties.  Mienfoo held her own with Drain Punch until she got Swaggered.  Good thing I'm still faster, and Espeon at least has Dig.  (So does Zoroark; that won the match.)  Round two is Clay - hey, your first Mon is an Excadrill?  Can you say Dig? Or Drain Punch?  And Bulldoze doesn't affect Diggers?  Critical hit KO.  And I really, really hate Swagger (but at least my Mienfoo is a Regenerator).  Zoroark out-Dug your Krokorok too, even during a sandstorm.  And Palpitoad?  Barely a contest.

Now for the final match, Burgh.  You don't by any chance have a Swadloon or Leavanny this time around?  Aww, you _do_?  I really should Acrobatics you all the way to Sinnoh.  But why aren't you using any attacks (even Struggle Bug) on my Zoroark?  Is it because I'm Snarling you to death?  Oh, Crustle's next.  He puts up a better fight than that, Zoroark goes down but Espeon finishes the job easily.  But an Escavalier?  Eh ... Espeon's still faster, it's Dig time.  Oh look, Double Team abuse.  I hate you already.  But I still have two Mons to your one, and there's no other way around it...
.
.
.
Whoa the Random Number God likes me today, because not even _four_ Double Teams bought you any protection whatsoever from my Espeon.  Three Psychics and one Bite later (what? he only had 1 HP left by that point!) and I win.  Only 1 BP though?  Oh well, a three-win streak is alot shorter than the Subway's seven.

Okay, back to the Castform hunt.  Female Mienfoo got Cute Charmed by your female Minccino?  Oh, right, that's actually my Zoroark, sometimes even I forget.  Nevermind.  Anyway, easy formula for level grinding -- go to Route 6.  Fight Pokemon Breeder, explore nearby Hidden Grotto.  Fight Pokemon Breeder again.  Repeat.

PS:  Anyone notice how certain trainer NPC's will start moving twice as fast when you hold down the B button?  Like the cyclists up Reversal Mountain, and the athletes practicing at Village Bridge.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 25, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Ice is just not that good a type to have on your defense.  Only one resistance (to itself, of course) and _four_ weak points.



It's really more of an offensive type.  most ice types have somewhat poor defense. Or, like Walrein, compensate for the poor defenses by having so much health they can take most hits that go their way.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, and Jellicent is no slouch in the special defense category.  Plus, Cursed Body is amazing to have on your side (did you just hit me with a weakness?  Hah DISABLED!)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> PS:  Anyone notice how certain trainer NPC's will start moving twice as fast when you hold down the B button?  Like the cyclists up Reversal Mountain, and the athletes practicing at Village Bridge.


I think that's been happening since BW, but I'm not 100% sure.

That's right. The B button doesn't make you faster. It makes _the world_ faster.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> That's right. The B button doesn't make you faster. It makes _the world_ faster.


But only for certain NPC's....


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

I swear to Arceus imma catch up when I finish up my contract at my current job! Only beat 4 gyms so far /)._.(\


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2012)

Lapras GET!  

Quick Ball nearly had him, too.  But he comes with Ice Beam built right in.  Drayden, I got my trump card right here now.  (But maybe I can get my Lucario to learn Dragon Pulse first...?)


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Lapras GET!
> 
> Quick Ball nearly had him, too.  But he comes with Ice Beam built right in.  Drayden, I got my trump card right here now.  (But maybe I can get my Lucario to learn Dragon Pulse first...?)


Lapras will wipe the floor with Drayden.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2012)

Not if my Swords Dance Ice Punch Lucario does first!

Wow.  Drayden, your Flygon and Haxorus never knew what hit 'em.  At least Druddigon put up a fight....

Oh, hi Team Plasma.  Whoa, you guys _really_ know how to redecorate!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2012)

Metang used Struggle!

Metang fainted!

SirRob used Explosion!


----------



## Percy (Oct 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Metang used Struggle!
> 
> Metang fainted!
> 
> SirRob used Explosion!


Well, that must've been awkward.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, Marlon, I was expecting you to put up more of a fight -- I didn't even bring any Electrics with me, yet I still wiped the floor with you.  Mienfoo nearly held off Carracosta all by herself with Drain Punch, but my Rivalry Haxorus swept everyone else off the field with Dragon Claw -- Wailord and Jellicent never got off a shot.

Caught Terrakion.  Colress, your little prototype machine needs some work (though I did get a Crustle off it) and apparently I stumbled onto the plot when I was trying to sidequest.  Knew I should've wandered around the Giant Chasm first....

Also, apparently one of Marlon's junior trainers is named Sable.  Hey, that's what I named my character!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2012)

What level does Lampent evolve again..? 64? I think that's right... I don't need to check Serebii for this!

...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2012)

SirRob said:


> What level does Lampent evolve again..?


They don't, you need an evolutionary stone to get Chandelure.

Anyway, I currently have Zoroark leading my charge against Team Plasma.  Five grunts and nobody even broke his Illusion yet.

Oooh, apparently my Growlithe can learn Outrage in just a few more levels ... that might come in really handy against Kyurem... what, don't bother catching it?  Cool -- no holding back then!

"Arcanine used Outrage! It's super effective!"
"Arcanine used Outrage!  Kyurem fainted!"

Whoa.  That was ... actually kinda anticlimactic....

Ghetsis, you've got to do better than Kyurem did.  Let's see...  Braviary downed Cofagrigus (with help from several Antidotes) and softened up Elektross for Samurott, who swept the next three Mons off the field.  Hydreigon put up a good fight but has some item sapping its HP and can't do a dent against Lucario's Steel (who gets to break in a shiny new Aura Sphere now!)  Toxicroak ... is also kinda fast.  Ouch.  Should've revived my Fly Braviary instead of my Dig Zoroark....

*sigh*  Okay, Ghetsis, you actually _did_ put up a better fight than Kyurem, but let's see how the rematch goes.  *resets*  Okay, so you send your Mons out in a different order and that throws my teamwork off, Drapion puts up a better fight, I had to revive two Mons instead of one, but my Lucario still KOs your Hydreigon in one shot (seriously, a Dragon with no Fire attacks?), and when the dust clears it's my Zoroark who's the last one standing.  Ground Gem Dig that Toxicroak ftw!

I wish the credits were rolling now (like in BW1) instead of getting sent to take on the Pokemon League next (like in every other Pokemon game).


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2012)

It's been a month since the game was released in the US. How's everyone progressing? Anyone still playing?


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2012)

Still no shinies. T_T


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2012)

Percy said:


> Still no shinies. T_T


I got a shiny Dratini. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> It's been a month since the game was released in the US. How's everyone progressing? Anyone still playing?



Goodness gracious, yes. I can't stop playing. Well over 100 hours clocked and addicted as hell. Teaming with my boyfriend to get Registeel (and give him Regice)... beat the White Treehollow no problemo... waiting on him tomorrow so he can hopefully give me Black City.

Also, it was probably posted many times already, but who was impressed by the animated short they used to advertise the game? Now why isn't THAT the anime?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2012)

"Hi there! What can I do for you?"
"Tell me about evolution."
"Which Pokemon's evolution do you want to learn about?"
"Eevee."
"SIGH."



JowiStinks said:


> Goodness gracious, yes. I can't stop playing. Well over 100 hours clocked and addicted as hell. Teaming with my boyfriend to get Registeel (and give him Regice)... beat the White Treehollow no problemo... waiting on him tomorrow so he can hopefully give me Black City.


Yay teamwork! Maybe you two can try for the 1000 passerby medal?!


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 7, 2012)

oh jeez I'm trying to get some of these medals but they're just so insanely lengthy. Plus I really hate the Pokemon Musicals XD


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> It's been a month since the game was released in the US. How's everyone progressing? Anyone still playing?


Nanowrimo gets priority over video games.


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> It's been a month since the game was released in the US. How's everyone progressing? Anyone still playing?



I beat the Pokemon League - at last - a couple of days ago, but unfortunately not long after someone spoiled the Champion's identity for me, which was a bummer.

Just working for the Unova Pokedex on Challenge Mode these days, and having minor aneurysms whenever I meet a Pokemon Breeder.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2012)

I caught Cresselia on the last full moon, after exploring Strange House during Sandy's power outage.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> ...and having minor aneurysms whenever I meet a Pokemon Breeder.


How they can call themselves breeders when they don't have a full team of six....


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> ...and having minor aneurysms whenever I meet a Pokemon Breeder.



Particularly when trying to do a timed Funfest Mission. Oh, the expletives that pour out of my mouth!~

Yeah, I have White 2 and all I need is a Buneary so I can finish seeing every Pokemon in the National Dex. Too bad the trades for Lopunny on the GTS are all either impossible (people trying to clone) or just downright unfair. Yes, here's my Lv. 100 Reshiram for your Lv. 42 Lopunny. Yup. :|


----------



## Percy (Nov 9, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> Particularly when trying to do a timed Funfest Mission. Oh, the expletives that pour out of my mouth!~
> 
> Yeah, I have White 2 and all I need is a Buneary so I can finish seeing every Pokemon in the National Dex. Too bad the trades for Lopunny on the GTS are all either impossible (people trying to clone) or just downright unfair. Yes, here's my Lv. 100 Reshiram for your Lv. 42 Lopunny. Yup. :|


I have a Lopunny I could give you later when I'm able to connect to WiFi. Unfortunately that won't be for a while, but I'm just throwing it out there. xD


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> Too bad the trades for Lopunny on the GTS are all either impossible (people trying to clone) or just downright unfair. Yes, here's my Lv. 100 Reshiram for your Lv. 42 Lopunny. Yup. :|


There's an ... art to getting a viable trade off the GTS listings.  I will generally:

- Any time there's 7 offers found, restrict the search query further, starting with gender.
- When searching by level, start with "11 to 20" instead of "1 to 10".  This weeds out _a lot_ of impossible requests (yeah, like I'd really trade a Lv.100 _anything_ for your Lv.1 whatever.  Even if it's a Zorua and all you want in exchange is a Ratatta, not happening)
- Some regions are better searching than others (e.g. ignore Japan).

Even still 90% of trade requests are crap.  Always better to use Negotations....

I've said it somewhere before but it would _really_ speed up the GTS searching if it automatically excluded anything that asks for a Pokemon you haven't even _seen_ in your own 'Dex yet.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> Particularly when trying to do a timed Funfest Mission. Oh, the expletives that pour out of my mouth!~


Yup! And rustling grass that just happens to spawn right in front of you before you even get the chance to see it. I usually start the Funfest missions in Nuvema Town and work my way towards Nacrene-- I've had a very low failure rate on this path.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been making good progress... It's still in the works, but I've got a pretty good set up where I can breed Pokemon super fast. It seems like a waste to just use it for myself, so if anyone's looking for a Pokemon, I'd be happy to give one to you!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I've been making good progress... It's still in the works, but I've got a pretty good set up where I can breed Pokemon super fast. It seems like a waste to just use it for myself, so if anyone's looking for a Pokemon, I'd be happy to give one to you!



Got an Ampharos? My friend fucking deleted my level 86 Ampharos. I don't feel like explaining how it happened.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Got an Ampharos? My friend fucking deleted my level 86 Ampharos. I don't feel like explaining how it happened.


I can breed a Mareep for you-- I could evolve it into an Ampharos too, but you're probably better off raising it yourself.

Pokemon really should have password protection and back up data, huh? Haha.


----------



## Percy (Nov 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon really should have password protection and back up data, huh? Haha.


Any DS game should.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I can breed a Mareep for you-- I could evolve it into an Ampharos too, but you're probably better off raising it yourself.
> 
> Pokemon really should have password protection and back up data, huh? Haha.



He didn't directly delete it. He deleted the entire game off his AceKard.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2012)

What's an AceKard... does it taste good?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Pachi... I got your Ampharos. My FC is 4642 6842 7808.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2012)

One of my visitors to Join Avenue, when I recommended a shop, the shopkeeper recommended another shop ... who recommended another shop ... and another ... and another ... the guy hit like 5 of my shops, liked every one of them too.  That's a new record for me.

At Victory Road now.  Crossed paths with N, and he even recognized the Zoroark on my team (the Zorua you get in Driftveil) before going on his way.  He also gave me the HM Waterfall saying I'll need it, but ... so far all I need is to Strength some boulders around and Surf a little.  And maybe Flash.

Hey, Ace Trainer, is that a Golurk?  I think I'll use my Braviary!

Hi, Mr. Veteran with three Dragons.  Outrage Arcanine, I love you. *sweeps*

And _hello_, tag-team Veterans with Mandibuzz and Braviary!  You know how much GTS Negotiations trouble I went through trying to get a Vullaby/Mandibuzz back in White 1?  Major props for saving me the headaches this time around ... and I see you also have Carracosta and Archeops!  Wow.  You two are _definitely_ worth the trouble of getting this lost in Victory Road.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2012)

Snorlax's Quick Claw let it move first!
Snorlax used Body Slam!
Haxorus is paralyzed! It can't move!
Haxorus is paralyzed! It can't move!
Snorlax's Quick Claw let it move first!
Snorlax used Body Slam!
Haxorus fainted!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Snorlax's Quick Claw let it move first!
> Snorlax used Body Slam!
> Haxorus is paralyzed! It can't move!
> Haxorus is paralyzed! It can't move!
> ...


That's what you get for playing poop games.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's what you get for playing poop games.


I think someone's just jealous of my 252Atk/252Spe Adamant Haxorus with max Atk and Spe IVs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I think someone's just jealous of my 252Atk/252Spe Adamant Haxorus with max Atk and Spe IVs.


Well your "great" 252Atk/252Sp did jack shit to that Snorlax.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey, Mr. AI:  If you saw my Pokemon use Fly, and your Sawk is faster than mine the following turn, why the hell are you choosing Hi Jump Kick when you should know it'll execute before my Braviary gets to land?

Made it to the top of Victory Road.  That last rival battle went down to the wire ... my Arcanine matches his Unfezant, Mienshao downs Bouffalant before switching to Samurott against Simisear, then Serperior ... ARGH.  Braviary got a few good hits, but Serperior spams Coil in the meantime and then proceeds to start OHKO'ing me with Leaf Blade.  Plus, he already outspeeds everybody on my team (save Zoroark), and with all those boosts Leaf Blade does over 90% damage even to Braviary, who's able to leave Serperior with about 1 pixel of HP left before he goes down.  It's down to Floatzel and his Aqua Jet against a Grass type of all things ... scratch damage for the win.

Now it's time to rethink my movesets, maybe take Surf off of Samurott for something else, then challenge the E4.

As for the PDW, it's amazing how much difference the right 'mascot' Pokemon for a minigame can make.  I didn't particularly care for the treasure-box minigame when it was Victini and your event Reshiram/Zekrom, but I totally like the generic version which stars a Charizard instead.  And the lake-jumping minigame is totally a blast - using the Speed board, I just launched a Zorua over 15,000 (meters/feet?) for an epic score.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Well your "great" 252Atk/252Sp did jack shit to that Snorlax.


It wasn't just any old Snorlax, it was a Snorhax.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2012)

"hax" as in "Random Number God hates you".  Sometimes those days just ... happen.  Two turns lost to Paralysis, Quick Claw activates twice, is a probability of 1/144.  I've seen rarer...

Luxray used Ice Fang!
Opponent was frozen solid!
Opponent thawed out! _(during the same turn)_
Opponent flinched and couldn't move!

...which is a 1/500 probability.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> It wasn't just any old Snorlax, it was a Snorhax.


But what about your Haxorus???????

Isn't it a hax Pokemon????????????


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But what about your Haxorus???????
> 
> Isn't it a hax Pokemon????????????


Apparently not, it hasn't been assuring me wins like I thought it would!


Stratadrake said:


> "hax" as in "Random Number God hates you".  Sometimes those days just ... happen.  Two turns lost to Paralysis, Quick Claw activates twice, is a probability of 1/144.  I've seen rarer...
> 
> Luxray used Ice Fang!
> Opponent was frozen solid!
> ...


From my calculations, it would be 1/400... Quick Claw has a 20% chance of activating, and Paralysis has a 25% chance of occurring. The two paralyzed messages don't come from 2 turns of paralysis however; they come from Body Slam inflicting Paralysis and then having the effect kick in. Maybe the messages aren't the same as I wrote, but that's the way I intended it. That would change the probability to 3/1000, or 0.3%... which is actually a higher chance than two Quick Claw and two Paralysis activations. 

Ice Fang has 95% accuracy, which needs to be factored in as well. So a 0.19% chance instead of a 0.2% chance. 'Course I'm not a math expert, so I could be completely off with this...


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Maybe the messages aren't the same as I wrote, but that's the way I intended it.


"[Pokemon] _became_ paralyzed!  It _may be_ unable to move!"

Tense matters.  Like the difference "it _didn't_ affect enemy Pokemon!" (attack missed) and "it _doesn't_ affect enemy Pokemon!" (immune to attack)



> From my calculations, it would be 1/400... Quick Claw has a 20% chance of activating, and Paralysis has a 25% chance of occurring.


Okay, so 20% (1/5) and 25% (1/4) combine to make 4% (1/25).  Body Slam has a 30% (3/10) chance of inflicting paralysis, so then the overall probability of all three happening at once is 3/250 or 1.2%.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 27, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> "[Pokemon] _became_ paralyzed!  It _may be_ unable to move!"
> 
> Tense matters.  Like the difference "it _didn't_ affect enemy Pokemon!" (attack missed) and "it _doesn't_ affect enemy Pokemon!" (immune to attack)


Ah!





Stratadrake said:


> Okay, so 20% (1/5) and 25% (1/4) combine to make 4% (1/25).


Uh.

It'd come out to 5%, right? 5 x 4 = 20.
You also need to factor in the Quick Claw activation twice-- that'd divide the probability by five.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh right, two turns in a row.  I could swear Quick Claw activated more often than that....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Apparently not, it hasn't been assuring me wins like I thought it would!


And that's what you get for playing poop games.


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 29, 2012)

Was I the only person who felt burnt out by the time the league was finished? I still gotta do the Treehollow Challenge thing but I am definitely not feeling up to it :s


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I don't know about anyone else but I felt the story was "done" when you finally defeated Team Plasma, like in BW1.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 5, 2012)

Spent some time today filming at Pokestar Studios again.  So Timegate Traveler 2 requires you to say the right lines and defeat your opponent with Astonish in 10 turns.  Despite successfully KO'ing it with Astonish at turn 10 (and what a drag that was), my first try flopped.  Today, my second try worked despite that Astonish didn't actually land the KO -- poison damage from Toxic did.  I guess it counts because (a) Astonish was the last move I used, or (b) it fainted on the same turn that I used Astonish in.  I'm actually glad the victory condition is a little broader than it looked initially, otherwise beating it with the rental Vanillish would be virtually impossible.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2012)

Pokestar gave me such crap, I never wanna deal with it again. I guess that's what happens when you try to do it all in one go.


----------



## Percy (Dec 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Pokestar gave me such crap, I never wanna deal with it again. I guess that's what happens when you try to do it all in one go.


Yeah, like the one that required you to knock out all of your opponents pokemon... except they had Destiny Bond.
The hell if I'm doing it right or not. o_o


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 6, 2012)

Percy said:


> Yeah, like the one that required you to knock out all of your opponents pokemon... except they had Destiny Bond.
> The hell if I'm doing it right or not. o_o


Got Disable or Taunt?


----------



## BRN (Dec 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Pokestar gave me such crap, I never wanna deal with it again. I guess that's what happens when you try to do it all in one go.



"Oh, you wanted a critical hit last time you tried? My bad -- here you go, have it now."


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2012)

Percy said:


> Yeah, like the one that required you to knock out all of your opponents pokemon... except they had Destiny Bond.
> The hell if I'm doing it right or not. o_o


In every movie, your opponents actions are dependent on your dialogue choices.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> In every movie, your opponents actions are dependent on your dialogue choices.


This so much.  Like I posted earlier, in your initial movie (Brycen-Man vs. The Riolu Kid), if you respond with "I'm scared!" (like Mr. Old Ship Captain did) then Brycen's Vullaby will use Air Slash.  If you say "Bring it on!" he'll pick Faint Attack instead.

Or in Timegate Traveller 2, one line will make your opponent spam Focus Punch (serious trouble since your rental Mon has _no damaging attacks_).  Pick another and he'll Taunt you (also trouble: no direct attacks mean you have to Struggle, plus he's got a Rocky Helmet and you a Sticky Barb).  Pick the right line, though, and he'll spam Mach Punch, which is survivable enough to last the five turns you need.

Sometimes picking the right line is also a condition for getting the movie's good ending, like I found out with Doors 2.  First time, I gave the wrong line at turn 3, there were no further prompts for dialogue at all, and even though I _did_ KO the opponent with Astonish it wasn't ultimately successful.

In a way, Pokestar movies are kinda like those Battle CD's from XD.  Just with fancier trimming.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2012)

The Mysterious Door movie was interesting because like you said, KOing your opponent didn't automatically get you the good ending. There were, in fact, multiple bad endings you could have gotten. Even though they're short, the movies have a lot of depth to them...


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm starting Challenge Mode in B2 and just to make it harder I'm beginning with a Patrat


----------

